# Spieler "vermieten"?



## Taurenkuuh (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Hab heute im Handelschat etwas ziemlich komisches, aber ernst gemeinstes gelesen: 
"Wir, Gilde [...], vermieten unsere Top Spieler (5k+ gearscore) für alle möglichen Raids. 150G für das Erklären der Bosse und 1,5k G pro Stunde"
Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...
mfg


----------



## Larmina (13. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab heute im Handelschat etwas ziemlich komisches, aber ernst gemeinstes gelesen:
> "Wir, Gilde [...], vermieten unsere Top Spieler (5k+ gearscore) für alle möglichen Raids. 150G für das Erklären der Bosse und 1,5k G pro Stunde"
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...
> mfg


Wers brauch... ich persönlich find es sooooooooooo arm


----------



## Taurenkuuh (13. Januar 2010)

ich finde es einfach arg... was kommt als nächstes? dass man vll auch eine "teilnahmegebühr" an den raidleader zahlen muss? 
ich hab sogar schon leute gesehn, die dafür geld verlangen, dass sie anderen ihr itemlvl sagen...


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (13. Januar 2010)

lool...

muss ich auch mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## esox2 (13. Januar 2010)

prostitution!

ich frag mich wer zum henker dafür zahlt???


----------



## Taksoa (13. Januar 2010)

Bei uns aufm Realm ist des so das man sich "Titel" kaufen kann. D.h. das man bei den Topgilden mit raiden darf und jegliche Hardmodes+Titel bekommt. Kostet natürlich was^^

Aber ganz ehrlich? Entweder ich erkämpfe mir die Erfolge selbst oder lass es, aber bei so nem Schwachsinn mit zu machen ist echt mal bescheuert.Sry die AUsdrucksweise aber ist so!

So long...Takki


----------



## Mondkin Kaleth (13. Januar 2010)

OO
naja was man so hört und sieht - die werden sicher wie doof coole machen mit^^


----------



## Frostwyrmer (13. Januar 2010)

omfg, da war doch letzens nen thread offen von nem typen der für 40g einem 1h beim levln half...
Es wird immer absurder mit den Typen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altros (13. Januar 2010)

das sind Idioten 

1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )

2. wiessen die nich das fiele Random suchen nach raids und co.

lol da würde ich keinen von mit nemen auser einer von denen macht 2 Bösse solo dan gern 

1,5k gold lol das ist kein Spieler wert nich mal eine Gilde, Raiden kann man immer und so.

wenn jeder so was machen würde glaube dan Raiden später keiner mehr

und wenn ich einen brauche dan suche ich mihr einen der noch sachen braucht aus dem raid und ohne gold mit wiel 

wer so jemanden mit nimmt ist ein anfänger oder hatt das Gold


----------



## astue (13. Januar 2010)

bei uns hat sich letztens ein Tank prostituiert. Wollte 40G fürs mitgehen in eine hero-ini haben...
Wenn's eine Möglichkeit gäbe, seine Großmutter in Wow zu verkaufen, würdens die Laut auch noch machen!

Bah!


----------



## Taksoa (13. Januar 2010)

astue schrieb:


> Wenn's eine Möglichkeit gäbe, seine Großmutter in Wow zu verkaufen, würdens die Laut auch noch machen!
> 
> Bah!




Der war gut aber leider ist es wahr...


----------



## TheDoggy (13. Januar 2010)

Also sowas kenn ich nur von damals, bevor WotLK kam, als bei uns aufm Server die TopGilden sich dafür bezahlen ließen (in der Regel 5k Gold), Leute durch ZG (oder ZA? kein plan xD) zu ziehen und denen den Amani-Kriegsbären zu geben, bevor der rausgepatcht werden würde... Aber das...lol. xD
Wer sowas in Anspruch nimmt, is imo ziemlich arm.
Und als ob Gearscore was aussagen würde. xD


----------



## Chillers (13. Januar 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wenn man schon nichts im wahren Leben gebacken bekommt, muss man sich eben woanders vermarkten....



Also so nervig wie es jetzt teils ist, würde ich auch zahlen, wenn man das splitten könnte, mich Leute vernünftig ziehen und ich habe meine Teile. 

Erspart mir Nerven und Zeit.

Und dann wie gewohnt weiter.

Es werden ja auch immer noch Rüssigegenstände 245 für 2500 G und höher im AH verkauft und Leute kaufen sich Ebaychars, um mit dem/der Liebsten spielen zu können oder mit Freunden einzusteigen.

Also, wenn die Möglichkeit besteht- so what? Keine/r ist gezwungen, es auch zu tun. Ist wie mit den käuflichen pets.


----------



## Sarazin (13. Januar 2010)

Hergott nochmal das ist eine Geschäftsidee die auch schon zu BC praktiziert wurde... Zul Aman-Bär sage ich da nur.

Und ich finde das gut... Man muss es ja nicht annehmen, wenn man es net will... das ist ein verf**** nochmal freies Land / WoW

Wenn ich schon lese Prostitution... ja klar... JEDER Arbeiter prostituiert sich für sein täglich Brot.

Echt arme Com hier


----------



## Pattron (13. Januar 2010)

Sowas wollte ich auch mal machen. Da zumindest auf meinem Server immer n tank mangel herrscht, wär sone Vermietung nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## merc91 (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...




bitte bitte benutze ein bisschen rechtschreibung... weißte auf die groß- und kleinschreibung achten is nich so wichtig wie darauf zu achten, dass man die wörter auch erkennt die du meinst.


btt: das ist abartig!!! wer zahlt denn für so nen... rotz??? krank... die die das anbieten und die die dafür zahlen!


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Und ich finde das gut... Man muss es ja nicht annehmen, wenn man es net will... das ist ein verf**** nochmal freies Land / WoW



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Wenn man halt keine Lust zu hat, oder es arm findet weiss der Geier, kann es ja dann lassen. Nur es gibt halt welche, die keine Gilde haben oder keine Zeit dafür und für die Spieler besteht das Angebot. Ich weiss nicht, dass man Gold dafür bekommt versteh ich als guten Ton, so wie du dem Verzauberer 15g für die VZ gibst. Ist ja schliesslich die Zeit der Gilde die beansprucht wird und du nimmst einen Raidplatz ein, wo vielleicht noch ein anderer aus deren Gilde Platz gefunden hätte. Außerdem gibt es viele Gilden die Flask, Reppen etc für die Raids stellen. Irgendwie muss das ja bezahlt werden.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Warum nicht? Die Mitglieder von Top-Gilden werden halt schon alles komplett durch haben und jede Woche ohne Schwierigkeiten durch die Raid-Inis rennen, also haben sie so halt wieder eine Beschäftigung. 1500g halte ich jetzt zwar für übertrieben, aber es wird schon Leute geben, die das zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Altros: Wenn du schon andere Idioten nennst, dann solltest du wenigstens verständliche Sätze bilden können...


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> ...
> 
> wiessen die nich das fiele Random suchen nach raids und co.



Schmerzen!


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (14. Januar 2010)

Auf meinem Server gabs das schon früher zu BC Zeiten da haben Leute für Arena pushing und Raid pushing gesucht.

mfg


----------



## Taurenkuuh (14. Januar 2010)

die gilde hat gerade einen neuen text gepostet und den preis geändert^^

"Die Gilde [...] bietet erstklassige Spieler zum Verkauf und zur Vermietung an. Im Moment im Angebot: Krieger, Todesritter, Schamane und Priester.
250g/Raid
Gearscore 5k+, Wir sind keine Casuals!"


----------



## Stierka (14. Januar 2010)

achja war zu Classic auch so,nur da haben wir es so gemacht.20 Gold für nen Platzt ,Pro Stunde 5 Gold,Pro Boss 20 Gold und für jedes Item ab Blau 10-15-20 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Wenn man zu den Tops gehört amcht man damit Kohle und auch Sichtbar das man was kann.Jeder kann aber auch sagen da sie nicht genug Leute haben dem ist aber nicht so.So kann man auch Mehr Leute gewinnen.Habe das auch noch vor 3 Jahren mit Ehemaligen Gildis gemacht Bei nem Raid 1-2 Gruppen mit Rnds war kein Prob und die Infos zu den Bossen waren umsonst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Das alle meckern ist Klar da wohl sie sich denken wieso mache ich das *Nicht*.Man kann dann in 1 Woche bei 3 KT´s Locker 1000 Gold machen habe bei Classic so im Monat fast 5 K bekommen und dann Teilt man das in die Repkosten auf Muni Tränke ect und es Blieben noch Locker 80 G für jeden nur von den Ziehern da dann noch + für das Gesammelt und den Müll kahm ich auf fast 120 Gold pro woche nur durch Ziehen ^^.


----------



## Daelgarth (14. Januar 2010)

Bei uns verkaufen sich schon Tanks für random Heros, im /2 dann gelesen:

"Das Warten dauert euch zu lange? Biete meine Dienste als Tank für random Heros an, 50g pro Instanz. Ausgenommen Occulus, Ahn Kahet und HdS"

oh mein Gott, manche habens ja nötig.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Januar 2010)

Tikume, da muss ich dir Recht geben - Schmerzen. Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## Nexilein (14. Januar 2010)

Stierka schrieb:


> achja war zu Classic auch so,nur da haben wir es so gemacht.20 Gold für nen Platzt ,Pro Stunde 5 Gold,Pro Boss 20 Gold und für jedes Item ab Blau 10-15-20 Gold
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also wir haben damals nette Spieler die man kennengelernt hat einfach so mit nach MC oder BWL genommen. Als Dankeschön haben dann einige fleissig den Raid mit Buffzeug ausgestattet. Aber auf die Idee irgendwas dafür zu verlangen wären wir nie gekommen... so ein bisschen Selbstachtung...


----------



## Daryst (14. Januar 2010)

Man liest ja auch ab und an...suche Tank für xxx zahle xxx...daher kommt dieser Einfall der Gilde wohl!

MfG


----------



## Aletia (14. Januar 2010)

Das ist neben dem GearScore der größte Blödsinn den ich je lesen musste.

Zumal war mir das bis jetzt noch nicht bekannt auf meinem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BIGBoomkin (14. Januar 2010)

Is doch nichts neues 30k fürn ulduar drake!
Anfangs wotlk hab ich den drachen aus hdz 4 für 10 k vertickt!
Na und ist doch wurst manche gehen halt nur farmen und spielen halt auf ihre weiße lasst sie doch machen!xD
Oder Arena Teams verkaufen haben wir zu bc zeiten auch nen haufen gold gemacht mit!
Neidisch oder was stört euch daran??


----------



## Saberclaw (14. Januar 2010)

Iwie kommt mir da gerade der Begriff Raidprostitution in den Sinn...

Glaub ich weiß schon wie ich solche Leute demnächst anwhispern werde, sollte ich etwas derartiges im Chat lesen. Glaub das eine fängt mit "H" an und hört mir "ure" auf.

Muss ich mich demnächst iwie schützen bevor ich in das neu gekürte Freudenhaus namens "Arthi's eiskalte Lustzitadelle" einmarschiere ohne, dass ich mir die Seuche hole?

Naja genug von meinem Mist...
Sowas muss einfach net sein. Aber wer meint sowas machen zu müssen, gut, ok, kann ich tolerieren. Bin schließlich net einer der Deppen, die so einen wirklich buchen.

Aber manche nehmen sich einfach zuviel raus.








P.S.: Lest schnell, denn gleich kommt der Mod mit dem Zensurhammer und scheucht meinen Beitrag aus diesem Kindergarten, damit die Kids net auf dumme Gedanken kommen und so :-P
Nix für Ungut.


----------



## Enyalios (14. Januar 2010)

Wenn gewisse Leute im RL doch auch nur so "fleissig" wären....


----------



## Technocrat (14. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...



Das ist nun überhaupt nicht neu, das gabs zu Classic Zeiten schon. Söldnern nennt man sowas und die Typen Söldner oder Mercs...


----------



## SuperAlex! (14. Januar 2010)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wers brauch... ich persönlich find es sooooooooooo arm




Was solln der Fullquote? Jetzt mal im ernst, als ob wir nicht wissen wen du meinen könntest.

@TE: Ich halte es für in Ordnung, aber der Preis ist viel zu hoch, ich würde sowas für ein zehntel machen, naja ok für ein fünftel. Wenn ich so viel Zeit hätte...


----------



## Alirev (14. Januar 2010)

naja bei uns hiess es letztens: ich zahle jedem 100g der mitkommt occulus erfolge machen.

hab ich natürlich zugesagt !


----------



## Shirokun (14. Januar 2010)

Is doch ok.
Ich mach das gleiche mit meinem Pala auch.
Ich Tank gegen gold, zieh andere gegen gold durch inis, hol leuten gegen gold Titel und hole gegen gold anderweitig erfolge.
Das ist eine ganz normale Dienstleistung. Und jeder der sagt sowas zu machen ist arm hat unrecht. Das wär so als würd ich 
zu ner Putzfrau sagen: Bah du bist arm du Putzt für andere.  Wer ne Putzfrau hat ist zu faulk selbst zu putzen. Und wer sich wen anders mietet ist zu faul selbst was im spiel zu machen.
Es gibt leute die ihre Twinks einfach schnell auf 80 bringen wollen die sich einfach ziehn lassen. Bringt mir gold und dem anderen die lvl, also was ist daran verwerflich?
Wer ne rnd ini machen möchte und dd ist und kein bock hat zu warten kann mich z.b. für 100g pro ini mieten. Wer jet sagt das das zu viel wäre hatt keine ahnung. In 20 min die jeder dd
im durchschnitt warten muss macht man die 100g fast 2 mal. Und das die elite spieler sich für mieten lassen und pro stunde 1500g nehmen ist auch voll  ok. Wenn ich farme
mach ich in ner stunde auch 2k gold. 

Lg


----------



## Kaobaan (14. Januar 2010)

Das Edelnuttenprinzip mal andersrum...aha interessant. Was mich zum kugeln bringt an der Sache, da verlangen auf der einen Seite Raidleiter für einen Randomraid den Clearerfolg XYZ und EQ dazu, und auf der anderen Seite gibts Gilden, die verkaufen eben diese Erfolge für 20+K Gold. 
Da hat also einer laut seines Armorylinks PDOK mit allen Erfolgen, und rennt dann wie ein aufgeschrecktes Hühnchen durch die Gruppe und weiss net wie er sich drehen soll. Irgendwie kontraproduktiv...meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Anburak-G (14. Januar 2010)

Naja, jeder wie er's brauch....

Freies Dienstleistungsgewerbe^^


----------



## MrBlaki (14. Januar 2010)

Shirokun schrieb:


> Is doch ok.
> Ich mach das gleiche mit meinem Pala auch.
> Ich Tank gegen gold, zieh andere gegen gold durch inis, hol leuten gegen gold Titel und hole gegen gold anderweitig erfolge.
> Das ist eine ganz normale Dienstleistung. Und jeder der sagt sowas zu machen ist arm hat unrecht. Das wär so als würd ich
> ...



Mir läuft ein Schauer über den Rücken wenn ich solche Begriffe wie Dienstleistung oder Mieten höre.
Noch schlimmer ist allerdings wenn beim spielen von Games von Arbeit gesprochen wird...


----------



## Shirokun (14. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Mir läuft ein Schauer über den Rücken wenn ich solche Begriffe wie Dienstleistung oder Mieten höre.
> Noch schlimmer ist allerdings wenn beim spielen von Games von Arbeit gesprochen wird...



Dann googel doch mal das wort und ihre bedeutung. Es ist eine dienstleistung und nichts anderes.


----------



## sirspoof (14. Januar 2010)

einfach und kurz nur "lächerlich".... Leute die ein solches Angebot annehmen, sollten nen Titel  bekommen, sone art "ich bin armseelig" oder so bekommen, den man nicht entfernen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZonyX (14. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> die gilde hat gerade einen neuen text gepostet und den preis geändert^^
> 
> "Die Gilde [...] bietet erstklassige Spieler zum Verkauf und zur Vermietung an. Im Moment im Angebot: Krieger, Todesritter, Schamane und Priester.
> 250g/Raid
> Gearscore 5k+, Wir sind keine Casuals!"



Hab ich heute auch gelesen. Ich denke bei denen eher dass das als Witz zu verstehen war, zumal es schon ziemlich spät war/ist und es eher schwierig ist zu dieser Zeit noch Leute für so eine Aktion zu finden. Das Angebot selber finde ich eigentlich okay. Ich selber würd das zwar nie annehmen, aber mich stört's auch nicht..

So long,
Vanduh

_btw: Du spielst doch auf Dun Morogh, oder?_


----------



## Xan on Fire (14. Januar 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Bei uns aufm Realm ist des so das man sich "Titel" kaufen kann. D.h. das man bei den Topgilden mit raiden darf und jegliche Hardmodes+Titel bekommt. Kostet natürlich was^^
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich? Entweder ich erkämpfe mir die Erfolge selbst oder lass es, aber bei so nem Schwachsinn mit zu machen ist echt mal bescheuert.Sry die AUsdrucksweise aber ist so!
> 
> So long...Takki



Ja, sowas gibts bei uns auch. Wird sogar im offizielen wow-europe-realmforum für geworben. 25k gold für ulduar protodrache und so späßchen...


----------



## Andoral1990 (14. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab heute im Handelschat etwas ziemlich komisches, aber ernst gemeinstes gelesen:
> "Wir, Gilde [...], vermieten unsere Top Spieler (5k+ gearscore) für alle möglichen Raids. 150G für das Erklären der Bosse und 1,5k G pro Stunde"
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...
> mfg


warum nicht? is doch denen ihr bier... hab das selbst auch schon gemacht... der top progressgilde aufem realm is die eule ausgefallen... da bin ich mit gegen ein kleines entgeld


----------



## Myrlen (14. Januar 2010)

Würd ich auch machen.

Ganz im ernst.

Ich kauf mir auch regelmässig neue Spiele und lass die dann für 10 Euro jemand anderen durchspielen.

Ich denke so -UND NUR SO!- hat man Spass an einem Spiel/Hobby...

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst, wie dass gemeint is...


----------



## Taksoa (14. Januar 2010)

Myrlen schrieb:


> Würd ich auch machen.
> 
> Ganz im ernst.
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Step1 (14. Januar 2010)

Bei uns aufn Server zieht die Top-Gilde für 25k Gold durch Ulduar mit allen drops und Erfolgen...
Denke denen geht das Gold aus bei 24/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn es jemand bezahlen will soll ers machen finde ich...auch wenns ein wenig arm ist.


----------



## madmurdock (14. Januar 2010)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich? Entweder ich erkämpfe mir die Erfolge selbst oder lass es, aber bei so nem Schwachsinn mit zu machen ist echt mal bescheuert.Sry die AUsdrucksweise aber ist so!
> 
> So long...Takki



Jap, genauso sehe ich es auch. Wenn ich ein Item kriege, will ich davon auch sagen können, dass ich es verdient habe - es ist dann quasi ein Statussymbol. Aber anscheinend scheint es wirklich Bedarf für den Mist zu geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingsbeer (14. Januar 2010)

Also generell find ich das jetzt nicht sooo schlimm, aber auf unserem server hat ne gilde den 25er Uldu Drachen für 40k verkauft...
Und das finde ich dann scho n bissl arg, das Ding soll n Statussymbol sein, wenn man schon die Leute nimmer am Equip unterscheiden kann....


----------



## madmurdock (14. Januar 2010)

Kingsbeer schrieb:


> Also generell find ich das jetzt nicht sooo schlimm, aber auf unserem server hat ne gilde den 25er Uldu Drachen für 40k verkauft...
> Und das finde ich dann scho n bissl arg, das Ding soll n Statussymbol sein, wenn man schon die Leute nimmer am Equip unterscheiden kann....



Findeste deine Aussage nicht EIN WENIG widersprüchlich?

Fallse et nich checkst:

1. du findest es nicht schlimm
2. willst du, dass man die Leute an dem Statussymbol unterscheiden kann


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Total lächerlich. Hab ich auch schon gelesen

Biete mich als Tank / Heiler an / 500g pro Run !

Was soll das bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Numekz (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...




Lieber Anfänger im Spiel als Anfänger in der deutschen Grammatik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Januar 2010)

Ganz einfaches Prinzip: Angebot = Nachfrage

könnt euch da aufregen wie ihr wollt. es fängt doch schon klein an: "zieht mich wer RF für 5 g? pro run" "zieht mich wer kloster /w me zahle gut"
Und Menschen sind komisch, sie vertrauen einer gekauften Sachen/Dienstleistung mehr als wäre diese kostenlos. Ihr Denke: Wenn ich den ja bezahle ist er mir "treu" und ich kann mir XYZ holen ohne Angst zu haben es geht was in die Hose.


----------



## mookuh (14. Januar 2010)

Ich erinner mich an Zul'Aman dort wurde auch für den Bären bezahlt...


----------



## Minorjiel (14. Januar 2010)

Bin mal auf der Seite einer amerikanischen Gilde gelandet, die allen Ernstes monatliche Beitrage erheben. Die haben m.W. anscheinend über 1000 Mitglider und je nach Höhe des monatlichen Beitrages haben die Spieler den Status Bronze, Silber oder Gold. Diesem Status ensprechend werden den Spielern gewissen Vorrechte wie Raidplatz (inklusvie Boss-Erklärungen, etc.), Verzauberungen, Sockelsteine, etc. eingeräumt. 

Leider finde ich die Seite nich mehr.

Die verdienen also harte Dollars mit diesem System! Dagegen ist das Vermieten von Spielern gegen Gold noch harmlos (auch wenn's m.M. nach affig ist)

Aber die Idee ist nicht schlecht, so kann man auch seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten :-)


----------



## Toraka' (14. Januar 2010)

ich muss zugeben, ich hab mich für 300g (vor der inflation) ziehen lassen um die epische flugform weil ich einfach wochenlang keine gruppe für sethekk heroisch fand. damals in bc war die instanzsuche viel schwerer...aber es gingen BGs auf.
lasst sie doch, wers braucht soll und wer nicht soll nicht heulen


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2010)

Also wir haben zu Classiczeiten unsere MC-Raid vermietet so dass die Leute nen gewissen Goldbetrag bezahlt haben und ihnen die Loots für ihre Klasse zugesichert wurden. So hat dann zB einer 500 Gold bezahlt und dafür 2-3 Epics bekommen. Das gab Gold in die Raidkasse, wodurch man ein Bisschen die Kosten für BWL und AQ senken konnte. Also find ich das nicht verwerflich, wenn man das jetzt umgekehrt macht und Erfahrung und Stärke gegen Gold anbietet. Im RL bezahlt man ja auch für Ratschläge von Profis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (14. Januar 2010)

Also Items/Erfolge für Gold kaufen ist ja noch ok.

Aber wer sagt mir das der möchtegern Goldverdiener nicht einfach alles von RP Guides etc. abliest?
Und nen Gearscore von 5k+ kann man alleine mit den neuen Heros/Marken erreichen. erst jenseits der 5,5k wirds interessant.


----------



## Aratos (14. Januar 2010)

Letztens hat jemand im Handelschannel Gruppenplätze für den Erfolg "Leeeeroy" verkauft.

Also so langsam geht´s mit WoW wirklich den Bach runter. :-/


----------



## Curvatura (14. Januar 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> bitte bitte benutze ein bisschen rechtschreibung... weißte auf die groß- und kleinschreibung achten is nich so wichtig wie darauf zu achten, dass man die wörter auch erkennt die du meinst.



Wie nennt man das? Einen Schuss ins Knie? Ein Legastheniker belehrt einen anderen ^^

Was das Thema betrifft, sowas ist eigentlich schon immer ein Zeichen gewesen das die Leute unterfordert sind. Dies kam eigentlich immer vor zwischen zwei grösseren Content-Patches.

Aber eine andere Frage, wenn man ja jetzt in dem Spiel (spiele lange nicht mehr) eigentlich alles nachgeworfen bekommt, was macht man den überhaupt mit dem ganzen Gold? Bei 10 Charakteren alle möglichen Reittiere kaufen oder gibt es irgend eine andere sinnvolle Verwendungsmöglichkeit für die Ingame-Währung?

Ich meine einen Handel kann es doch da eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben ausser wenn irgendwelche Leute ihre Twinks ausstatten, skillen oder was auch immer.

Gibt es irgend eine Art von Handel zwischen Stufe 80 Charakteren? Glaube nicht oder?

bb


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2010)

Curvatura schrieb:


> Aber eine andere Frage, wenn man ja jetzt in dem Spiel (spiele lange nicht mehr) eigentlich alles nachgeworfen bekommt, was macht man den überhaupt mit dem ganzen Gold? Bei 10 Charakteren alle möglichen Reittiere kaufen oder gibt es irgend eine andere sinnvolle Verwendungsmöglichkeit für die Ingame-Währung?
> 
> Ich meine einen Handel kann es doch da eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben ausser wenn irgendwelche Leute ihre Twinks ausstatten, skillen oder was auch immer.
> 
> Gibt es irgend eine Art von Handel zwischen Stufe 80 Charakteren? Glaube nicht oder?


Nix ausser anschauen, dass die Goldzahl immer grösser wird.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. Januar 2010)

Ganz ehrlich ich finds super das es so gute spieler gibt die zu 9. und einem nicht so guten und auch noch so einen dienst anbieten ich würde mich zwar nie für 27k gold Ulduarhardmodes ziehen lassen aber ich denke für nichtraidende "Jäger und Sammler" von Titeln oder Mounts wäre das doch eine super alternative ohne eigenen Raid an Raiditems zu gelangen.


----------



## Bärchen10 (14. Januar 2010)

mmhh ... Teilnahme Gebühr für meine Raidmember mit voll Kasko Versicherung ....mmhh tolle idee..... ne kleiner Scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde sowas ehrlich gesagt Lachhaft und Arm ich miete mir doch keinen Spieler nur damit ich ne ini machen kan wo kommen wir da hin moderner Sklavenhandel ala WoW ? So nach dem Motto ich kaufe mir heute mal nen Hexenmeister weil ich xy machen will das finde ich schon ein hartes Stück unverschämt .


----------



## The-Quila (14. Januar 2010)

auf unserem server (gilneas, allianz)bietet ne gilde für 20k die teilhabe an nem algalon 10er kill an.

meine meinung: wer gold loswerden will kanns loswerden wie er will. ich kauf auch n haufen reittiere und so scherze.


----------



## Edou (14. Januar 2010)

Sowas is echt traurig...sich vermieten grenzt ja schon an prostitution 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, das hab ich neulich bei uns auf dem Server auch schon erlebt. Besonders lustig, weil sich einer der größten Deppen für 1k G pro Stunde angeboten hat. 
Find ich ehrlichgesagt ziemlich peinlich und selbstherrlich. WoW ist ein Spiel und sollte Spaß machen, aber manche Leute übertreiben es langsam wirklich.


----------



## Rhokan (14. Januar 2010)

Söldner... warum nicht, wenn bei teils so horrenden Preisen wenigstens die Leistung stimmt


----------



## Creciente (14. Januar 2010)

Ich mache das auf meinem Server mit meinem Tank regelmäßig.

Gründe dafür:
In vielen Beiträgen, auch hier im Forum, ist nachzulesen, dass der Mangel an Tanks und die Wartezeiten als DD im Dungeontool dazu führt, dass immer mehr "potenzielle" Tankklassen sich für alle möglichen Heroinstanzen als Tank anbieten, was zumeist darin endet, dass die wirklichen DDs und Heiler regelmäßig mit Tanks konfrontiert werden, die diesen Job mehr schlecht als recht übernehmen.

Natürlich verrecken diese Gruppen regelmäßig selbst in Instanzen, die wir noch lange vor 232er Items und "Triumphembleme für alle" auch ohne wipes geschafft haben.
Die Spieler möchten so schnell wie es geht durch diese Instanzen durch und das ist nur mit einem guten Tank möglich.

Wenn ich mich mit meinem Tank für Heroinstanzen anbiete, kann man sicher sein, dass auch schlechtere Spieler zügig durch diese Instanzen gezogen werden und jeglicher Bossloot auch an diese Spieler geht.

In der Zeit in der ich die Dungeons mache könnte ich selbstverständlich auch Tagesquests machen oder farmen gehen um Gold zu verdienen.
Stattdessen biete ich aber an, auch schlechtere Spieler oder Twinks durch Heroinstanzen zu ziehen und möchte die investierte Zeit natürlich irgendwie gewinnbringend nutzen.

40-60G für eine Heroinstanz ist wirklich eine lächerlicher Preis, wenn man bedenkt, dass jeder aus der Gruppe nur 10-15G abdrücken muss.
Da reichen 2 grüne Drops um dieses Minus wieder auszugleichen - dafür kann man aber sicher sein, dass man einen guten Tank in der Gruppe hat, der seinen Job versteht, ein gutes Tempo vorlegt und den DDs / Heiler nichts wegnimmt, was diese für ihren Char gerne haben wollen.

Ich bin fast täglich online, spiele am Abend ca 5-6 Heros durch und verdiene mir damit ein wenig Gold nebenbei. Die Triumphmarken löse ich gegen epische Juwelen ein und verkaufe diese ebenfalls sofern ich nicht selbst gerade welche brauche.
Sollte ich mal mit der Gruppe sterben trage ich die Repkosten selbst. 

Ich hatte auch schon eine so schlechte Gruppe in den Hallen der Reflexion, dass ich nach 3Wipes (Repkosten betrugen bei mir dort bereits 50G) gesagt habe, dass es keinen Sinn macht es weiter zu versuchen. Habe dann den Spielern angeboten HdR zu verlassen und eine andere Instanz zu versuchen oder ihnen ihren gezahlten Anteil zuück zu geben. 
Ich betrachte das als Dienstleistung für Spieler, die Twinks nachleveln wollen oder die kürzlich erst ihren ersten Charakter auf 80 gebracht haben oder für Spieler, die einfach nur Ruf nachfarmen wollen.

Man darf es halt nicht so sehen, dass man irgendwelchen armen Trotteln Gold aus den Taschen ziehen will, sondern das man ihnen eine Chance gibt schnell und unkompliziert durch Instanzen zu ziehen und quasi eine Hilfestellung anbietet, das diese sich über Marken und droppenden Loot schneller ausstatten können. 

Das betrifft natürlich nur Heroinstanzen.
Wochenends ziehe ich, wenn sich genug Spieler finden auch schon mal einen Raid durch Naxx10.
Die Kosten pro Person belaufen sich hier zwischen 50 und 100G. Vorkasse versteht sich (weil einige Spieler meinten sie müssten bescheissen).
Für die Verteilung der Loots biete ich entweder ein GoldDKP an (Spieler würfeln regulär auf Items und wers gewinnt zahlt den Händlerpreis in einen Topf - am Ende des Raids wird der Topf unter den Spielern aufgeteilt) oder falls das nicht gewünscht wird ist jeder Loot FFA.

Bei 50-100G und 9 möglichen Spielern habe ich den ganzen Abend zwischen 450 und 900G Umsatz gemacht.
Rechne ich meine Repkosten und Buffmaterial wieder raus (ja ich stelle sogar Fischmahl zur Verfügung) bringt mir so ein Abend zwischen 350 und 800G. (je nachdem wieviele Fische ich aufstellen, wie oft ich nachbuffen muss oder ob ich selbst Fläschchen nutze).
Dafür hänge ich aber auch teilweise 4-5 Stunden in dieser Instanz, erkläre Bosse und leite den kompletten Raid und versuche mich auch gerne daran den einen oder anderen Erfolg für meine "Kunden" zu erspielen.

Unterm Strich wird mein Angebot gerne angenommen und nicht wenige Spieler schreiben mich ingame (ja ich bekomme sogar schon Ingame-Terminanfragen) an ob ich gerade wieder eine Gruppe zusammen stelle oder ob ich nach einer Heroinstanz auch noch weitere machen will.

Den Vogel hat mal eine Gruppe abgeschossen, die mich gleich einen ganzen Abend gebucht hat und mir 500G ins Handelsfenster schob.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Nesata (14. Januar 2010)

gabs doch schon in classic - baronrun 45 min 400G. 
aber T0,5 werden die wenigsten hier richtig erlebt haben *g


----------



## Starfros (14. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab heute im Handelschat etwas ziemlich komisches, aber ernst gemeinstes gelesen:
> "Wir, Gilde [...], vermieten unsere Top Spieler (5k+ gearscore) für alle möglichen Raids. 150G für das Erklären der Bosse und 1,5k G pro Stunde"
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...
> mfg




Wenn man damit in Zukunft Gold machen läßt ..... werd ich eine Gilde aufmachen die sich "Rent a Player" nennt.


Wer so was in Anspruch nimmt ,sry der/die Leute haben ein starkes problem intern.  Reicht wenn sich Top Gilden eines Servers verkaufen , laden leute gegen Kohle ein um diverse Erfolge zu geben bzw. Items. Demnach kann man sagen jegliche erfolge muss man dann in frage stellen bei einem ob er es verdient hat :-)


----------



## Starfros (14. Januar 2010)

Nesata schrieb:


> gabs doch schon in classic - baronrun 45 min 400G.
> aber T0,5 werden die wenigsten hier richtig erlebt haben *g



T 0,5 ?  Das war doch das verbesserte T0 durch eine Quest oder?


----------



## Kerby499 (14. Januar 2010)

Is genau wie ne Diskusion über Gold kaufen. Offiziell findens alle arm, aber insgeheim wird imens genutzt onst
gäbs keine Goldverkauf-Firmen. Genauso ist das hier ....Ach was ist hier die Empörung groß, aber scheinbar
gibts genug die es inanspruchnehmen..

Warum das inanspruch genommen wird ist doch wohl auch jedem Klar, der Penis wächst proportional zum 
Amory-Link / Gear-Score Wert....


----------



## Gerti (14. Januar 2010)

Naja wenn der 10er Stammgruppe nen Tank oder Heal fehlt und sie finden keinen Ersatz aus der Gilde und wollen auch keinen Random mitnehmen ist das doch ganz nett. Dann weiß man, dass der PdoK Run auch ohne seinen MT klappt, wenn man wen gutes einer anderen Gilde dabei hat. Oder für Random Gruppen, die seit 3h keinen Tank finden, können wenn sie zu viel Gold haben auch was zusammen schmeißen.

Edit: Sowas gabs auch schon btw zu classic Zeiten. Bei uns haben die "großen" Gilden, die nicht mehr MC gegangen sind, den kleineren geholfen, die ihren run nicht voll bekommen haben und ~15 Spieler "gespendet" für jeder Item, was dann nicht in MC gedisst wurde musste die "Nachwuchsgilde" der großen Gilde nen Nexuskristall geben.


----------



## Streubombe (14. Januar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> warum nicht? is doch denen ihr bier... hab das selbst auch schon gemacht... der top progressgilde aufem realm is die eule ausgefallen... da bin ich mit gegen ein kleines entgeld


Echt? Is ja krass... Da musst du ja ne ganz große Nummer sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol, einfach nur geil was für'n Unfug sich einige Leute so zusammendröhnen, nur um sich profilieren zu wollen... Was hatte die Eule denn? Vogelgrippe?


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2010)

Creciente schrieb:


> Ich mache das auf meinem Server mit meinem Tank regelmäßig.



Bevor ich einem dahergelaufenen Tank mein Geld in den Rachen werfe, warte ich lieber 20 Minuten auf eine Gruppe. Wirklich. Im Endeffekt kann man dir sogar keinen Vorwurf machen, sondern den Deppen die einem wie dir auch noch ihr Gold geben.

Gut, dass ich solche Sorgen nicht habe. Wir gehen in der Gilde oder mit Freunden los. Das reicht.


----------



## Nexarion (14. Januar 2010)

Das interessante an der ganzen Sache ist ja auch, dass die Gilden teilweise nicht selber darauf kommen, sondern von sehr vielen im Handelschat zu lesen ist:

"Suchen Tank für Ini XYZ. 100g beim abschließen der Instanz."

Wenn man das täglich mehrmals die Stunde liest, ist es klar, dass viele auf diese Ideen kommen. Und wenn es für den ein oder anderen Raid von Vorteil ist, warum nicht ein bisschen investieren?


----------



## Decosia (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...



www.duden.de


----------



## giigii (14. Januar 2010)

http://apeboys.com/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=11335

die gilde und das system gibts aber schon bisschen länger.


----------



## Dabow (14. Januar 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Söldner... warum nicht, wenn bei teils so horrenden Preisen wenigstens die Leistung stimmt



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Leistung bei solchen Leuten stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde nie jemanden mitnehmen, der dafür bezahlt werden will


----------



## Natar (14. Januar 2010)

giigii schrieb:


> http://apeboys.com/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=11335
> 
> die gilde und das system gibts aber schon bisschen länger.



so wie ich das sehe gehts um einzelne spieler und nicht um halbe raids doer?

wir haben auch schon amani-bear und uldu 10 protos verkauft


----------



## Exeliron (14. Januar 2010)

wenn die auch noch im vorraus bezahlt werden wollen dann gute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich meine dass ein einziger spieler, so gut er auch sein mag, nicht zum erfolg eines ganzen raids im alleingang beteiligt sein kann. dafür muss die gesamte gruppenzusammenstellung passen und wenn das nicht gegeben ist hilft selbst der beste profi nicht mehr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lasst die finder von solchen angeboten, zu teuer, zu riskant, zu unrentabel.


mfg, exe


----------



## Totebone (14. Januar 2010)

Auf Blutkessel verkauft unleash einen Ulduar 10er run mit allen Hardmodes für 15.000g^^


----------



## Potpotom (14. Januar 2010)

Ist doch okay... es gibt halt Casuals die auch gerne mal einen Raid miterleben wollen aber selbst nicht dazu kommen, sei es durch Zeitmangel oder mangels Freunde.

Wir haben als Gilde unsere Bankfächer auf die Art finanfziert... win-win würde ich sagen. Die Leute haben das was sie wollten, und wir das was wir wollten. Passt doch.


----------



## Darshol (14. Januar 2010)

15k. Hach wie "günstig"...^^. Bei uns auf dem Server gehts ab 20k los,Trophäen usw gegen Aufpreis.


----------



## Rolandos (14. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab heute im Handelschat etwas ziemlich komisches, aber ernst gemeinstes gelesen:
> "Wir, Gilde [...], vermieten unsere Top Spieler (5k+ gearscore) für alle möglichen Raids. 150G für das Erklären der Bosse und 1,5k G pro Stunde"
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...
> mfg



Das wird wahrscheinlich eine Goldfarmgilde sein, die das Gold dann, gegen echte Euros verkauft. Auch eine Geschäftsidee. Anstelle von mühseligem gefarme, das Gold anderen Spielern abzunehmen.


----------



## Starwind (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,...!
Gute *Geschäfts-Idee*....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Tank-Mietung!!

Ich hab als DD schon selbst für einen zufälligen Hero-Gang 20g bezahlt!!
Danach war ich nicht nur um 60g reicher....Loot usw....hatte 4 Marken dazu und brauchte nicht armseelige 20 Min. auf eine Gruppe warten...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG, Stw.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creciente (14. Januar 2010)

Exeliron schrieb:


> wenn die auch noch im vorraus bezahlt werden wollen dann gute nacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich wird das Gold im Vorhinein kassiert. Nach einer Instanz haben doch auf einmal alle disconnects (alle gleichzeitig) und man sieht kein Kupferli.
Man wird durch solche "Rent a Tank"-Aktionen auch nicht unglaublich reich.
Ernsthaft, mit Tagesquests und Farmaktionen verdient man deutlich mehr wenn man es nicht mit dem Preis übertreibt.

Es geht hier vor allem um eine Dienstleistung.
Die Nachfrage besteht und das Angebot richtet sich danach wieviele Spieler diese Dienstleistung betreiben und zu welchen Konditionen.
Natürlich hat ein Raid für den man pro Person 1500G zahlen soll kaum Zulauf wenn dabei nicht wirklich etwas bahnbrechendes wie ein Protodrachen oder ZA Bär GARANTIERT rum kommt. 

Ein WoW Server ist wie ein Dorf. 
Gerade wenn man seine Dienstleistung öffentlich anpreist, erfahren sehr schnell sehr viele davon und wenn man die üblichen flames im Handelschanncel ignoriert und nur auf diejenigen eingeht, die sich auf darauf mit Interesse melden kann man sich unter diesem Kundenkreis sehr schnell einen Namen machen.
Wenn diejenigen, die diesen Dienst in Anspruch nehmen der Meinung sind das das Preis/Leistungs (oder besser Gold/Nutzen) - Verhältnis lohnenswert ist, dann kommen diese "Kunden" wieder. 
UND - sie berichten anderen davon, was wieder weiteres Interesse und damit Kunden für diese Dienstleistung bringt.

Natürlich befürwortet nicht jeder diese Dienstleistung und manche behaupten ja sie würden niemals und unter gar keinen Umständen solch einen Service nutzen. Als DD kann man sicherlich 20min auf seine Gruppe warten, wenn man die Zeit hat. Man kann in der Zwischenzeit selbst ein paar Tagesquests machen und dabei auch noch Gold verdienen.
Es gibt aber auch solche DDs, die gerne Ihre Charaktere schnell ausgestattet haben wollen und daher die Marken brauchen.

Es gibt auch solche, die 20-30G für 2 Instanzen bezahlen, sich von den 10Emblemen dann ein Juwel holen und das für 200-250G ins AH setzen.
Rechnet man den Umsatz durch die EpicGems in Zeit um und berücksichtigt dabei die Wartezeit zwischen den Instanzen als DD, dann kann man nach 2h Spielzeit seinen Umsatz um 33% erhöhen.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich.
Jeder hat schon mal was im AH gekauft. 
Sei es nun ein Fläschchen für den Raid, ein epicItem, Verzauberungen, Juwelen - was auch immer.
Irgendwer hat das Item dort rein gestellt und versucht es gewinnbringend zu verkaufen.

Wenn ich nun meinen Tank anbiete um 4 Spieler für jeweils 15G durch eine Instanz zu ziehen, meinst du das würde sie in den Ruin stürzen?
Oder ist es sehr viel wahrscheinlicher, dass die Spieler nach der Instanz trotzdem noch locker 30G Gewinn gemacht haben, weil sie nicht wie sonst üblich mit irgendeinen möchtegern-Tank an jeder Ecke wipen.

Mit Cataclysm wird sich dies noch um einiges verschlimmern, da Blizzard plant die Verteidigungswertung abzuschaffen und Critimunität über Talente zu skillen.
Damit soll angeblich das Tanken vereinfacht werden, führt aber wohl eher dazu, dass jeder Möchtegern zum Trainer läuft und denkt er sei jetzt ein toller Tank.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Wenya01 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich gebe Creciente da mal recht. Ich denke dass das kein Grund zur Aufregung ist. 
Im RL kann man eben auch verschiedene Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen, wohlgemerkt, du KANNST, musst es nicht.
Du kannst Bodyguards mieten, Nannys, Partyservice, Discjokey, Masseur was auch immer, man kann sich sogar jemanden mieten, der 
einem ein Buch schreibt, man erzählt nur was man im Kopf hat, also warum nicht in WOW Dienstleistungen anbieten?

Niemand muss es tun!!!

Ob es bei diesem Geschäft immer fair zugeht mal dahingestellt, aber das hat man überall....

Gruss Wenya


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Januar 2010)

is doch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 biete tank für 500g je halbe stunde horde tirion gerne auch erfolgsruns xD

gut lassn wirs ich hab gold und weiß besseres mit der zeit anzufangen


----------



## Powerflower (14. Januar 2010)

wenn sie meinen das zu brauchen es ist halt wie hier auch geld regiert die welt...


----------



## Fedaykin (14. Januar 2010)

Starwind schrieb:


> und brauchte nicht armseelige 20 Min. auf eine Gruppe warten...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach du meine Güte. Du musstest 20 Min. warten. Oh wie schlimm. Kaum auszuhalten so etwas.

Schrecklich wo wir mittlerweile angelangt sind.


----------



## ibbi (14. Januar 2010)

XDDDD
ich finds genial wenn mich ma wer gemietet hätt als ich gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätt ich keine goldprobs mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oh man
also bitte wie kommt man auf so eine idee?
als nextes gibts in og ne straße wo sich die leute in der reihe aufstellen der raidleader hingeht und sich die spieler aussuchen kann für gold?

...


also
5k+ is nich genug für 1,5k g?? öhm 5k is nich viel
1,5k/h is ziemlich viel!


----------



## icepeach (14. Januar 2010)

Sowas oder so ähnlich gibt es schon ewig in Wow, ich persönlich bin immer wieder erstaunt dadrüber wieviele da auch drauf anspringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja jedem das seine, mein fall ist es nicht.


----------



## Tephis (14. Januar 2010)

Ein Ingame Service für eine Ingame Währung. Wo genau war noch gleich das Problem?

Wenn Leute echtes Geld verlangen - und es Leute gibt die dafür echtes Geld zahlen - fangen die Probleme an. Aber auch hier kann jeder selbst entscheiden...


----------



## Ultimo01 (14. Januar 2010)

Boah LoL
Also aufs Köpfchen gefallen sind die ja nich...

1,5kg pro stunde... ist leicht übertrieben... vorallem weil man soviel g garnicht in einer stunde farmen kann... -_-


----------



## Warlockguy (14. Januar 2010)

Pattron schrieb:


> Sowas wollte ich auch mal machen. Da zumindest auf meinem Server immer n tank mangel herrscht, wär sone Vermietung nicht schlecht ^^



ja aber jetzt gibts ja den neuen dungeon finder, der problemlos leute von anderen servern holt. Und für Schlachtzüge haben die Top Gilden ihre eigenen Tanks. Und denk nicht 24 randoms bezahlen für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KilJael (14. Januar 2010)

1500g für 1 stunde nen pro ägern? geil, ich würd direkt austesten wieviele wipes er verträgt ehe er den raid verlässt xD


----------



## Mayestic (14. Januar 2010)

Wir hatten mal ne Gilde aufm Server " Rent a Healer " und der Name war auch Programm aber die Preise doch wesentlich humaner. Heiler waren bei uns mal sehr sehr knapp ne Weile und da die Heiler nicht immer in Schrottgruppen landen wollten um sich somit ihre ID zu versauen und viele Gruppen Heiler suchten wars ein netter Gag. Lief meistens darauf hinaus das es um Items ging. Also das der gemietete Heiler auf ein vorher bestimmtes Item vorrangiges B hatte und auf sonst alles passte.


----------



## paslay (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...


aua, das tut beim Lesen weh!!^^

also ich finde es sehr arg.... wie weit soll das denn noch gehen? wo bleibt der spielspaß?

so long


----------



## Kezpa (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...




Lern ersma die deutsche Rechtschreibung alda is ja grausam dein gedünst zu lesen Oo


----------



## Andoral1990 (14. Januar 2010)

Jaja, Neid is keine schöne Sache.

Naja wenn man immer in den Top 3 der besten Eulen des Realms pendelt bekommt man eben diverse Angebote... ich sollte auch schon für 20k Gold die Gilde wechseln für ICC. 

Und ich Frag dich was dir mehr Spaß machen würde: Pdok25er mit gehen und eventuell items abstauben oder Pdok 25er mit gehen, 1k Gold einsacken UND items abstauben... mir geht der Spaß nicht flöten wenn ich noch en extra TG oben drauf bekomme.


----------



## lordtheseiko (14. Januar 2010)

Das sind bestimt goldseller, die bieten erfolge an und verkaufen unterm tisch das gold üfr 50 euro dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J0k3r (14. Januar 2010)

Wer sowas tun will soll doch.... 
jedem das seine xD


----------



## Nebola (14. Januar 2010)

Frostwyrmer schrieb:


> omfg, da war doch letzens nen thread offen von nem typen der für 40g einem 1h beim levln half...



Ja, das habe ich geschrieben. Bei uns auf Dethecus ist das so.


----------



## RadioEriwan (14. Januar 2010)

War schon Ende 2005 zu Classic Zeiten so als es um die Items für die Klassenquest ging und wird auch immer so bleiben...
Es wird doch keiner gezwungen das zu machen, also Wayne?


----------



## Darkblood-666 (14. Januar 2010)

Es soll ja noch einige Neueinsteigergilden geben in denen keiner Ahnung hat und vorallem keinen gibt der nen Raid leiten kann. Das sind dann Gilden die noch immer Überall bei den leichtesten Einstiegs Encountern rumwhipen.
Da find ich´s gar nicht schlecht wenn denen mal etwas geholfen wird. Die hohe entlohnung wird man sicher auch verstehen wenn man mal mit der einen oder anderen Gilde raiden war die zur Ulduar Zeit noch an Flickwerk in Naxx rumwhipten und mal so gar nix auf die Reihe gekriegt hat.


----------



## wildrazor09 (14. Januar 2010)

die sind sehr eingebildet


----------



## Snorry (14. Januar 2010)

bei uns auf server kostet ulduar hm und pdok + achievements + mounts 45k gold

einfach nur dumm....für das gold skill ich ingi und baue mir ein mount mit dem heutzutage eh keiner mehr unterwegs ist

oder wann habt ihr das letzte mal beim flugplatz in dala jmd mit netherrochen, netherdrachen oder ingi-mount gesehen?


----------



## Orgoron (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...




Mach mal öfter die Kiste aus und skill ne runde Deutsch ^^


----------



## CKASS (14. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...



Das sind die richtigen hier im Forum, nur negativ kritisieren, aber sich selber net mal klar ausdrücken können. Bitte lasst solche Posts, die verbreiten Schmerzen hier im ganzen Forum.


----------



## Caunirauka (14. Januar 2010)

OMG so ne abzocke ... ich hab auch 5k+ gearscore und trodtzdem brauch ich 2 stunden bis mich überhaupt jemand mitnimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so ne frechheit ... gleich auf igno mit dem spasst


----------



## Gloir (14. Januar 2010)

hallo,

Bei dem Thema kommt mir ne Sig in den Sinn, die ich letztens beim Kumpel gesehen hab... denke den Slogan kann man auch aufs Zocken übertragen ^^


'Software is like sex: it's better when it's free'...


----------



## Streubombe (14. Januar 2010)

@Andoral1990: Komm hör auf, wird peinlich...


----------



## löööy (14. Januar 2010)

Auf meinem Server Raiden die Affenjungen auch eine Instanz gegen Geld..
Liegt bei 45 k immer oder soo..
verrückt aber wers braucht


----------



## J_0_T (14. Januar 2010)

Zu BC Zeiten habe ich das auch mal gemacht. Kann schon lukrativ sein wenn man sich in einem passendem licht anbietet^^


----------



## Achanjiati (14. Januar 2010)

Im Grunde ist dies gar nicht mal dramatisch. Gehen wir von dem Ausleihen eines Spielers dazu ueber eine Dienstleistung anzubieten. Denn genau dies wird hier auf die naechste, logische, Stufe gebracht. Eine Dienstleistung innerhalb einer virtuellen Welt, aber nichts destotrotz eine Dienstleistung. Mit massivem Schaden, guter Heilung oder einem guten Tank anderen zu helfen ist im Grunde gar nichts verwerfliches. Oder anderen einen garantierten Achievementerfolg zu verschaffen. Dies hat nicht einmal etwas mit Prostitution zu tun. Jemand will etwas, andere koennen es liefern. Es ist keine illegale oder moralisch verwerfliche Taetigkeit anderen bei ihrem Fortschritt zu helfen.
Es ist eher verwunderlich das dies in WoW bisher noch kaum vertreten ist. Aber die Spielergemeinschaft ist bei WoW in solchen Dingen etwas langsamer wie in anderen Titeln.

Das Wichtige hierbei ist lediglich: Solange die InGame-Dienstleistung mit InGame-Waehrung bezahlt wird, spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## Allystix (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finde das erbärmlich. Und wer rechnet nicht damit, das der Mieter ein Hacker ist?


----------



## J_0_T (14. Januar 2010)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist dies gar nicht mal dramatisch. Gehen wir von dem Ausleihen eines Spielers dazu ueber eine Dienstleistung anzubieten. Denn genau dies wird hier auf die naechste, logische, Stufe gebracht. Eine Dienstleistung innerhalb einer virtuellen Welt, aber nichts destotrotz eine Dienstleistung. Mit massivem Schaden, guter Heilung oder einem guten Tank anderen zu helfen ist im Grunde gar nichts verwerfliches. Oder anderen einen garantierten Achievementerfolg zu verschaffen. Dies hat nicht einmal etwas mit Prostitution zu tun. Jemand will etwas, andere koennen es liefern. Es ist keine illegale oder moralisch verwerfliche Taetigkeit anderen bei ihrem Fortschritt zu helfen.
> Es ist eher verwunderlich das dies in WoW bisher noch kaum vertreten ist. Aber die Spielergemeinschaft ist bei WoW in solchen Dingen etwas langsamer wie in anderen Titeln.
> 
> Das Wichtige hierbei ist lediglich: Solange die InGame-Dienstleistung mit InGame-Waehrung bezahlt wird, spricht nichts dagegen.




Genau... 

Muss ehrlich sein auf meinen Server wo ich spiele habe ich das nur ein einziges mal gesehen. Damals wo ich noch meinen anderen Acc hatte waren es 10 - 11 Spieler die sich so ihr episches reiten etc verdient haben. Aber man muss auch sagen, damals waren die leute aber auch dankbarer, irgendwie...


----------



## Frek01 (14. Januar 2010)

ja lol rofl, wie die leute heutzutage geld verdienen D

naja aber mal im ernst, ich denke nicht dass jemand solche dienste für seine eigenen raids kauft... o0


----------



## darkdriver321 (14. Januar 2010)

Bei uns aufm Server gibts ''Rent a tank'' ist aber viel billiger als bei dir ^^


----------



## J_0_T (14. Januar 2010)

Allystix schrieb:


> Ich finde das erbärmlich. Und wer rechnet nicht damit, das der Mieter ein Hacker ist?



Warum erbärmlich. Das ist nur In-game Söldnertum. Nix verwerfliches solange es mit in-game sachen beglichen wird. 

Einzigste was ich net verstehe is der schluss deines zweiten satzes. Hier geht es um leute die sich halb bezahlen lassen bestimmte aufgaben zu erfüllen. Also Leute die sich bezahlen lassen andere durch irgendeine ini zu ziehen oder wildcards für raids anbieten. Auch nur ne form von Wirtschaftlichen denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe das als Symbol für den schon so oft thematisierten Niedergang der Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allystix (14. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Warum erbärmlich. Das ist nur In-game Söldnertum. Nix verwerfliches solange es mit in-game sachen beglichen wird.
> 
> Einzigste was ich net verstehe is der schluss deines zweiten satzes. Hier geht es um leute die sich halb bezahlen lassen bestimmte aufgaben zu erfüllen. Also Leute die sich bezahlen lassen andere durch irgendeine ini zu ziehen oder wildcards für raids anbieten. Auch nur ne form von Wirtschaftlichen denken
> 
> ...


 
Mir ist auch mal wiederfahren, dass ich einen Char vermietet habe, der alles erledigt hatt, bezahlt worden ist und DANN seine Trumpfkarte spielte, was mir nicht gefiel.


----------



## Achanjiati (14. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Symbol für den schon so oft thematisierten Niedergang der Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kaum. Im Gegenteil, solches Verhalten foerdert sogar die Community durch den Austausch von Spielern und deren Erfahrungen.


----------



## Dropz (14. Januar 2010)

Achanjiati schrieb:


> Kaum. Im Gegenteil, solches Verhalten foerdert sogar die Community durch den Austausch von Spielern und deren Erfahrungen.


aber für geld


----------



## Toraka' (14. Januar 2010)

@dropz: für virtuelles geld, das NICHTS wert ist, kay?
seht das ganze doch einfach wie einen fussballer der für ein spiel ausgeliehen wird


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Januar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich sehe das als Symbol für den schon so oft thematisierten Niedergang der Community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich helf dir in inis wenn du mir mit gold hilfst, wo is das problem?

is doch nichts anderes als tg dafür das ich mich bemühe dir was herzustellen. meine zeit


----------



## dragon1 (14. Januar 2010)

astue schrieb:


> Wenn's eine Möglichkeit gäbe, seine Großmutter in Wow zu verkaufen, würdens die Laut auch noch machen!


war das ein angebot?


----------



## Dante_Dragon (14. Januar 2010)

Dieses "Marktkonzept" ist doch eigendlich nix neues wurde hier ja auch schon erwähnt.

Damals haben viele Gilden den ZA Bären oder T5/T6 "verkauft". Gerade bei Großen Gilden die im Content weit vorne spielen ist diese Methode nicht unüblich wenn man sich überlegt was man damals an Mats für Flasks usw rausgehauen hat.

Ich glaub Vanion war das von In Harmony der damals gesagt hat dass die Gilde zum SWP Progress knapp 100K G An Mats und reppkosten verballert hat da muss das Geld ja irgendwie wieder rein.

Und solange es Abnehmer dafür gibt wird es so weiter gehen.

Wobei auch die "Spieler" vermietung nix unübliches ist z.b "Miete" ich mir auch öfte mal nen Kumpel der für mich 1-2 std irgendwas farmt. Er macht es halt gerne und ich hasse es wie die Pest.


----------



## J_0_T (14. Januar 2010)

Allystix schrieb:


> Mir ist auch mal wiederfahren, dass ich einen Char vermietet habe, der alles erledigt hatt, bezahlt worden ist und DANN seine Trumpfkarte spielte, was mir nicht gefiel.



Meinst du an einen anderen spieler? Also das nicht du gespielt hattest? Wenn Ja... dann muss ich sagen das es deine schuld ist. Dann wir wissen ja wir sollen keine fremden mit unseren Acc spielen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du ingame deinen char gesteuert (nur du und du alleine) haben dann sollte man vorher sein geld verlangen... für den fall das der spieler sich dumm benimmt brichste deine dienstleistung ggf ab.


----------



## Der 13.Krieger (14. Januar 2010)

also meine meinung dazu ist folgende :

Ich habe mit meiner 10er damals den Za-Bär schon 15mal für je 10k gold verkauft und  habe keine scheu damit gehabt, warum ?  weil leute die es nicht selber schaffen sollten auch nix geschenkt kriegen und wennse das gold haben, dann zahlen se ebend dafür.

Auf meinem Realm  werden Uldu Drakes (10/25) verkauft für 60k gold oder sowas  , und wo is das problem ? Die die das gold haben zahlen es ebend dafür, der rest solls selber machen oder nicht rumheulen.
Ebendso verkauft mein Raid  auch sämtliche uldu erfolge oder  normale items.Auch in Pdk Alle tokens + alle items für denjenigen für 35k gold (droppt nix für ihn ausser die tokens,shit happens), dafür gibts halt dauerhaftes gildenreppen, flasks für alle bei neuen schweren encountern etc etc.


Aber sowas wie Spieler verkaufen, für erklärungen der bosstaktiken gold verlangen,  finde ich nur arm  ka. Wenn man überhaupt Spieler vermietet dann sollte man dies auch nur im 5er pack oder so machen das der raid der es gemietet hat. auch ne chance hat den boss zulegen, weil  ein guter spiele  macht keine 24 noobs gut.

soviel  dazu 

mfg


----------



## 44IsoO (14. Januar 2010)

Es hat auf EU-Baelgun auch mal eine Gilde namens "Rent a Priest" gegeben, welche nur aus Heilpriestern bestand und welche aufgrund des nervtötenden Heilermangels zur damaligen Zeit ihre Heilfähigkeiten gegen virtuelles Bares anboten.

Es ist keine Prostitution, sondern Söldnertum. Ich habe mich auch schon ein paar Mal als Söldner zur Verfügung gestellt und ich wüsste nicht, was daran verkehrt sein sollte.

Erbärmlich, sagen sie alle. WARUM ist es erbärmlich? Ich bin sicher, dass Euch da kein vernünftiges Argument einfallen wird, denn beide Seiten sind zufrieden.


----------



## Nurmengard (14. Januar 2010)

HAHAHAHA wasn Mist^^


----------



## Nurmengard (14. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, ich geb doch kein Geld aus um evtl nen Gimp in den Raid zu laden^^
Vorallem keine 1,5k, die Typen bekommen doch evtl noch Loot und Abzeichen XD


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich geb doch kein Geld aus um evtl nen Gimp in den Raid zu laden^^
> Vorallem keine 1,5k, die Typen bekommen doch evtl noch Loot und Abzeichen XD



Du hast denk ich den Sinn noch nicht ganz verstanden. Das sind dann meißt einer der "besten" Spieler aus den "besten" Gilden des Servers, mit dem "besten" Equip. Sie helfen dir dabei den Raid vorran zu treiben und meißt brauchen sie auch kein Item mehr. Das "besten" steht in Klammern, da eh es eigentlich relativ ist.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (14. Januar 2010)

Früher hat die Top Gilde auf unserem Server für ich glaube 5k Gold, Leute den... Zul'Gurub oder Zul'Aman (Keine Ahnung, hab damals noch nciht gespielt, haben mir nur Freunde erzählt) Time Run gezogen. oO


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Januar 2010)

Wer sowas in Anspruch nimmt muss seeeehr verzweifelt sein und die die es anbieten, sind Vollpfosten. Würd niemals jemanden für Gold bezahlen das er mitkommt, geschweige denn ich mit darf.
Sollte man genauso verbieten wie bei echten Geld (erinnern wir uns an die lieben Affenjungs ^^)


----------



## Skillbolide (14. Januar 2010)

Schuld an dem ganzen sind doch eh die noobs und randooms die nix auf die reihe kriegen?
Verlangt ihr allen ernstes das euch die profis umsonst mitschleppen, ihr seid doch nur balast und könnt kaum was beitragen


----------



## rycardo (14. Januar 2010)

Also wiesst ihr was wie sich das für mich anhört tschuldigung wegen meiner Wörter = Nute xD MUAHAHAHAHA!!!! xD


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Wer sowas in Anspruch nimmt muss seeeehr verzweifelt sein und die die es anbieten, sind Vollpfosten. Würd niemals jemanden für Gold bezahlen das er mitkommt, geschweige denn ich mit darf.
> Sollte man genauso verbieten wie bei echten Geld (erinnern wir uns an die lieben Affenjungs ^^)



Das mit den Affenjungs war ja auch dermaßen behindert.. 

a) der ist meißt auch verzweifelt
b) Nein, sind sie nicht. 
c) Ja du DU würdest nicht bezahlen, die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot oder wie war das? :-)


----------



## Achanjiati (14. Januar 2010)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Wer sowas in Anspruch nimmt muss seeeehr verzweifelt sein


Das mag sein. Oder sie nutzen eine Gelegenheit fuer etwas was sie sonst nicht erreichen wuerden.



Bulldoz schrieb:


> und die die es anbieten, sind Vollpfosten.


Ach, und warum? Weil du damit nicht einverstanden bist? 



Bulldoz schrieb:


> Sollte man genauso verbieten wie bei echten Geld (erinnern wir uns an die lieben Affenjungs ^^)


Aus welchem Grund? Weil es dir nicht passt oder gibt es handfeste Gruende die dagegen sprechen innerhalb einer virtuellen Welt Dienstleistungen anzubieten und dafuer ein nur innerhalb dieses Systemes vorhandenes Zahlungsmittel zu verlangen?
Die Involvierung von realem Geld (an sich schon ein Widerspruch) ist jedoch etwas voellig anderes.


----------



## immortal15 (14. Januar 2010)

öm
is nichts neues

ich mach sowas mit meinem warri seit mitte bc..... für 2k g non hcs tanken  1500g hc inis udn raids für 1k.........ihr galubt garnet wieviele leute echt dafür zahlen ........


----------



## Chillers (14. Januar 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> öm
> is nichts neues
> 
> ich mach sowas mit meinem warri seit mitte bc..... für 2k g non hcs tanken  1500g hc inis udn raids für 1k.........ihr galubt garnet wieviele leute echt dafür zahlen ........


Doch, glaube ich dir.

Besonders, da du kostengünstiger wirst, je schwieriger der content ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ICC ziehst du für 500?

ANMELD!!!


----------



## PhurioN (15. Januar 2010)

Bei uns gabs mal ne Taxi Gilde,
für 1,5k den Titel "Der Entdecker".
Das alles mitm Chopper oder Mamut.
Beim letzteren konnte man sich die Kosten sogar teilen XD

Ich finds nur Arm, aber wer die Zeit hat und so zu Geld kommen möchte,
es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## seymur1310 (15. Januar 2010)

PhurioN schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs mal ne Taxi Gilde,
> für 1,5k den Titel "Der Entdecker".
> Das alles mitm Chopper oder Mamut.
> Beim letzteren konnte man sich die Kosten sogar teilen XD





das is ja mal ne coole idee^^


lol


----------



## Nôône@Azshara (15. Januar 2010)

Also, ich persönlich finde es nicht schlimm, dass Leute sowas anbieten. Wie Rethelion schon sagte, 1500G / Std ist wirklich nen bisschen arg. Aber warum nicht? Ich meine, bevor ich mich den ganzen Tag langweile weil ich nichts zu tun hab biete ich sowas an, ich hab keine Langeweile und nebenbei ist es für andere ne Hilfe da diese sich nicht mit Randomraids rumschlagen müssen, denn ich denke jeder von euch weiß wie nervig es sein kann mit Leuten zu spielen die keinen Plan haben was sie da machen.

Und wie meine anderen Vorredner schon sagten, diese Angebote gab es schon zu BC Zeiten. Und wie ich schon am Anfang gesagt habe: Ich finde es nicht schlimm, denn IHR müsst diese ANGEBOTE ja nicht annehmen. 

Think b4 post

Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hab grade noch die Frage gelesen: Wo bleibt der Spielspaß wenn man sich Spieler/Gilden mietet?

Gegenfrage: Wo bleibt der Spaß bei der von mir beschriebenen Randomgruppe in der nur Kacknoobs rumgimpen? 

Wie gesagt, nachdenken vorm posten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Wann kommt denn der wow puff?


----------



## Steve Coal (15. Januar 2010)

Ich find das ganze einerseits recht assig, vor allem weil da Preise im umlauf sind dass es nicht mehr feierlich ist.
Auf der anderen Seite sag ich mir, warum solls in der Virtuellen Welt anders sein als in der Realen.
Man kann heute für genug Geld für jeden Job einen Idioten finden der es macht. 
Und so lange es Leute gibt die das Geld zahlen, warum denn nicht....


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. Januar 2010)

naja ich vermiete mich selber auf destromath und nehm 500g die stunde hab nen gearscore von 5624 und hab damit schon einigen spielern geholfen malygos unter 6mins zu legen oder andere erfolge zu erreichen


----------



## JoLasca (15. Januar 2010)

Anbieten kann man sowas ja, warum denn auch nicht?
Niemand wird gezwungen, solche "Dienstleistungen" in Anspruch zu nehmen - im RL kauft man ja auch nicht alles, was angeboten wird.^^
Für Twinks wohl eine willkommene Gelegenheit, das Equip schnellstmöglich aufzuwerten - wenn sie denn soviel Gold bezahlen möchten / können. 

Mir persönlich würde es jedoch keinen Spaß machen, mich durchziehen zu lassen.. ich spiele um des Spielens Willen, nicht um irgendwem etwas zu beweisen mit meinem tollen Equip oder schicken Titeln. 
Sicher freu ich mich über einen Erfolg oder bessere Ausrüstung - aber umso mehr, wenn man dafür auch selbst bissl was tun musste und der Spielspaß nicht zu kurz gekommen ist dabei. 
Ich ziehe den einen oder anderen Wipe mit der Gilde allemal vor - da gibts kein Gemecker, und wenn wir Erfolg haben sollten, ist die Freude umso größer (was dem Gildenzusammenhalt auch sehr zugute kommt).   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (15. Januar 2010)

Înteressant! Hört sich schon stark nach Prostitution an^^
Durchsetzen wird sich sowas nie, obwohl meine Gilde letzten Samstag evt. noch Gold gespart hätte, wenn wir nen imba dd in icc25 dabei gehabt hätten. (300k life hatte der olle Fauldarm noch, wie ich ihn hasse^^)


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Januar 2010)

> das sind Idioten
> 
> 1.Alle Gilden gehen Gildenintern in raids (wehr ja nich dan Gildenintern gemacht oder so )
> 
> ...


Man muss schon ne Spur masochistisch sein, um sich in diesem Forum mit seiner Schreibschwäche derart zu outen....

Was als nächtes kommt?
"Suchen Top DD für PdoK 25er, welcher sich dann unserer Gilde anschliessen muss..." <-gestern im Suche Channel gelesen und mit *lacht* drauf geantwortet.

Btw: 5k+ Gearscore is doch schon normal, von 226er bis 264 Items kann da alles dabei sein.
Wer allerdings denkt, mit durchscnitt 226 ganz leicht nen ICC 25er Platz zu bekommen, sollte sich nicht über blöde Kommentare sowie Absagen wundern.

und back tt:Wer sich hier über solche Sachen aufregt oder es gar mit Prostitution vergleicht, der hat das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage nicht verstanden.
Gäbe es niemanden, der dieses Angebot in Anspruch nimmt, gäbe es auch keine Anbieter mehr. Wie beim Goldseller halt.


----------



## Gulwar (15. Januar 2010)

Ein Teil der Wahrheit ist, das hier auch reales Geld den Besitzer wechselt. Ist eine bekannte Tatsache. Beweisbarkeit 0, daher kann Blizzard nichts machen.
Und wer sich selbst auch nur gegen Ingame-Gold einen Spieler mietet, hat das Spiel einfach nicht verstanden und sollte weiter mit Lego spielen.
Lernen kann man das Spiel nur, indem man es selbst spielt, zumal solche Spieler meist nicht mehr können als andere und keine Wunderwaffe sind. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich einen im Raid dabei habe, der die Taktik vielleicht verstanden hat, aber die anderen 23 net? Mal abgesehen davon, das jeder Raid seine eigenen Gesetzmäßigkeiten hat.
Es beweist aber wieder einmal, das ein Großteil der Hardcoreerfolge, Titel und Mounts nicht selbst erspielt wurden und daher einfach nur lächrlich sind. Wers braucht


----------



## Slarianox (15. Januar 2010)

esox2 schrieb:


> prostitution!
> 
> ich frag mich wer zum henker dafür zahlt???



Falsch nicht Prostitution sondern sie sind Söldner die Angeheuert werden können, für ich persöndlich nix neues, habs auf Antonidas schon seit einigen Jahren


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Januar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> ich finde es einfach arg... was kommt als nächstes? dass man vll auch eine "teilnahmegebühr" an den raidleader zahlen muss?
> ich hab sogar schon leute gesehn, die dafür geld verlangen, dass sie anderen ihr itemlvl sagen...



also ich würd ja schon gold dafür verlangen, dass ich jemanden meine dps oder gearscore sage, weil das schon mehr als lächewrlich ist... gut dass ich wow im moment nicht mehr zock... echt lächerlich was noch alles kommt


----------



## Rainaar (15. Januar 2010)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Warum das inanspruch genommen wird ist doch wohl auch jedem Klar, der Penis wächst proportional zum
> Amory-Link / Gear-Score Wert....



EBEN NICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch wenn es noch so schmerzhaft ist, es muss mal offen gesagt werden:

Zipfelchen bleibt Zipfelchen egal ob 100 oder 5000 Gearscore! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wenya01 (15. Januar 2010)

Einige schreiben: Das sind "Vollpfosten" "Idioten" ect.

WARUM?

Weil sie etwas anbieten, was ihr nicht könnt?

Weil sie etwas tun, was ihr nicht tun könnt?

Prostitution schreiben manche..... Darüber kann man ja nur lachen. Was sind denn Zeit-Soldaten? Arbeitnehmer? Ganz Deutschland besteht aus Prostitution?

Ich fürchte eher, Leute die das Schreiben haben in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nicht gearbeitet.

Natürlich ist es hier ein Spiel, ABER es wären sicher keine Berufe eingebaut worden wenn man kein Gold verdienen dürfte. 
Und eine Leistung, die vernünftig angeboten wird kann sich doch jeder kaufen, wenn er das Geld hat und es dafür ausgeben möchte.

Wieso wollt ihr eigentlich mit eurem minderbemitteltem Halbwissen und eurer nicht vorhandenen Rechtschreibung diese Leute beschimpfen und als MINDERWERTIG abstempeln???
Nur weils nicht in euer Lebensbild passt? Vielleicht ist genau euer Lebensbild falsch? Mal daran gedacht?

WOW hat ein Wirtschaft, ja genau eine Wirtschaft, falls ihr hiermit nichts anfangen könnt, einfach mal bei Google nachlesen.
Nicht nur Lederverarbeiter, Juwelenschleifer, Schmiedekünstler ect, sind Berufe, nein auch Dienstleister sind Berufe.
Wenn ihr mit "Dienstleistung" nichts anfangen könnt, einfach mal bei Google nachsehen.

Und so hoffe ich, dass nun hier einige mal anfangen, den Kopf einzuschalten und mal DRAUSSEN die Augen offen halten und dann sehen, oh ja mit Nutten und Prostitution hat das ja nichts zutun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG Wenya


----------



## Drakonis (15. Januar 2010)

> Wann kommt denn der wow puff?



Gabs schon, das Frauen sexuelle Dienste gegen WoW-Gold angeboten haben! Prostitution in WoW.


Wobei, wenn ichs mir recht überlege, hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn ne Frau mir Gold gibt, wenn ich sie poppe. Bisher hab ich das immer noch umsonst gemacht ^^



> Prostitution schreiben manche..... Darüber kann man ja nur lachen. Was sind denn Zeit-Soldaten? Arbeitnehmer? Ganz Deutschland besteht aus Prostitution?



genaugenommen, Ja! Arbeit = Prostitution, du stellst deinen Körper und Geist gegen Bezahlung dem Unternehmen zur Verfügung!


----------



## Wenya01 (15. Januar 2010)

Drakonis schrieb:


> genaugenommen, Ja! Arbeit = Prostitution, du stellst deinen Körper und Geist gegen Bezahlung dem Unternehmen zur Verfügung!




Nicht so ganz, denn

*Prostitution (von lateinisch pro-stituere aus pro und statuere – nach vorn stellen, zur Schau stellen, preisgeben) – früher Gewerbsunzucht* 

Man definiert es heutzutage nicht mehr so ganz richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (15. Januar 2010)

Ich check echt nicht, was die Leute hier haben. Eine Gilde macht nen Angebot Spieler zu vermieten. Ja und? Niemand ist gezwungen dieses Angebot anzunehmen. Und drehen wir mal die Sache um: Dir werden 500 g geboten an nen bestimmten Raid teilzunehmen ... würdest Du dann absagen? Also ich nicht! Die 500 g würde ich mitnehmen. Wäre ich deshalb ne "Tanknutte"? Sowas scheinheiliges hier.

Und ich versteh sogar die Leute, die keine eigene Stammgrp oder Raidgilde haben, Top-Gilden Gold zu bezahlen, um etwa Hardmodes zu erreichen. Das kannste mit Rdm.-Grps knicken. Ich selbst würde es zwar nicht machen, verurteile das Ganze aber auch nicht


----------



## mekka84 (15. Januar 2010)

bei uns auf dem server war zu bc zeiten eine gilde die leue für gold mit t6 equipt hat


----------



## Angita (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,

den "wir bieten xyz für x gold an" Spam gab es schon zu BC Zeiten.
Klar das Bärli ist heut mehr als damals ein hingucker, aber zahlen würd ich NIE für ein Item oder einen Titel.

Das sind Belohungen für die Zeit und die Mühe dich ich investiert habe und auf die ich auch stolz bin.
In meiner Bank liegt noch immer das erste Teil aus Kara, an dieses Teil sind echt gute und lustige Erinnerungen geknüpft - einfach unersätzlich!

Wer es garantieren kann das der bezahlte Raid kein Flop wird, der soll seine Zeit / seine Dienstleistung gerne anbieten.
Und wer es sich leisten will einen bezahlten Raid zu besuchen, der soll es sich leisten.

Aber einen Tank oder Heiler für ne Hero zu bezahlen... *lol*rofl*umfallvorlachen*
Eh klar... ich als DD werde in Zukunft fürs dps blubbern Gold verlangen... mano ist das beknackt.

So far
Angita


----------



## Creciente (15. Januar 2010)

Wenya01 schrieb:


> Einige schreiben: Das sind "Vollpfosten" "Idioten" ect.
> 
> WARUM?
> 
> ...




Genau das ist es.
Es liegt vermutlich wirklich daran, dass gerade für den 80er Hero Bereich und Raids Tanks hier einen imensen Vorteil haben, da diese a) in klarer Unterzahl sind und b) es hier auch noch erhebliche Unterschiede in Ausstattung und Befähigung für den Job gibt.

Das aber bereits seit Classic Twinks für Gold durch Instanzen gezogen werden erwähnt hier keiner.
Wie oft liest man, dass trotz des Dungeonfinders irgendwelche LoL-level Twinks durch Instanzen gezogen werden (wollen)?!
Das lässt sich natürlich auch für den 80er Bereich anwenden.

Es ist einfach der Neid um die Möglichkeit, die DDs aufgrund ihrer Masse nicht haben.
Sollen sie aber ruhig die wenigen Tanks auf Ignore setzen.
Da das Dungeontool ignorierte Spieler nicht mit in die Liste der verfügbaren Tanks aufnimmt, werden DDs bald anstatt der 20min Wartezeit bis zu einer Stunde auf ihre Marken warten dürfen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe meine "Kunden", die mich auch gerne aufgrund akzeptabler Preise und guten/schnellen Instanzruns "buchen".
Wer das nicht will - tja, der solls lassen.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Rainaar (15. Januar 2010)

Für alle die es brauchen/wollen eine wunderbare Sache.
Ein Spiegel der Gesellschaft eben.


----------



## failrage (15. Januar 2010)

Starwind schrieb:


> Hi,...!
> Gute *Geschäfts-Idee*....
> 
> 
> ...



Euch ist schon klar, dass ein Run durch die Todesmine zu Classic-Zeiten 5 Stunden gedauert hat? Dass man vorher ewig einen Tank suchen musste? Dass die Leute eine Stunde gebraucht haben um zur Instanz zu reisen?


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Januar 2010)

Besagte Gilde aus dem Eröffnungspost finde ich schon ein wenig "lächerlich". Warum?! Weil jedem gutem Spieler klar sein müsste das ein Top-Spieler nen ansonsten Random zusammengewürfelten 25er Raid nicht das geringste voran bringt. Gute Stammraids die Ersatz für nen kurzfristigen Ausfall suchen haben ihr F-List bzw. Kontakte, die greifen eigendlich nie auf Randoms zurück, daher auch nicht auf solche Angebote.

Wenn man die ganze Gold für XY - Debatte jetzt aber anders herum aufzieht finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. Ich denke da so an Sachen wie 8 Mann ziehen 2 Kunden durch die Ulduar Hardmodes, oder ein Tank bietet sich an damit für nen DD der Dungeonfinder schnell aufspringt.

Ob jetzt jemand diese Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen will ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Nebenbei erwähnt: warum sollte man den Leuten diese Einnahmequelle verweigern? Wenn ich jemandem etwas schleife oder verzauber verlange ich auch einen gewissen Betrag weil ich ziemlichen Aufwand hatte meine Berufe hochzuskillen und dem interessenten die Rezepte zur Verfügung zu stellen. Diese Leute nehmen sich halt 20 Min (für ne hero) bis hin zu mehreren Stunden (Hardmode-Raids) Zeit einen Kunden mit der gewünschten Ware zu versorgen, dafür können sie doch einen angemessenen Lohn erwarten.

Wenn ich allein daran denke wie nervig es wird meine Schurkin auszustatten wenn sie dann mal 80 ist kotzt es mich schon etwas an... Da würde ich nem Tank der mit ihr in den Dungeonfinder geht gerne 300-400 g in die Hand drücken damit ich 3 Stunden lang Inis gehen und nicht von 3 Stunden Spielzeit 1½ Stunden mit warten verbringen muss.


----------



## Mindadar (15. Januar 2010)

Wuhu Chef ist on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ichdich auch mieten? so zum lvln xD
100g pro stunde und 200 dafür das du mich begleitest


----------



## Creciente (15. Januar 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Wenn ich allein daran denke wie nervig es wird meine Schurkin auszustatten wenn sie dann mal 80 ist kotzt es mich schon etwas an... Da würde ich nem Tank der mit ihr in den Dungeonfinder geht gerne 300-400 g in die Hand drücken damit ich 3 Stunden lang Inis gehen und nicht von 3 Stunden Spielzeit 1½ Stunden mit warten verbringen muss.



Das denken sich eben viele Spieler und darum läuft dieses Geschäft auch.
Klar ist auch, dass viele Spieler anders denken und es eben ablehnen Gold dafür zu bezahlen.
Es ist aber moralisch nicht bedenklich für seine Spielzeit einen gewissen ausgleich zu verlangen, wenn dies der Grund ist überhaupt noch in diese Instanzen zu gehen und sich die Zeit mit "Ausstattern", Twinks oder auch Emblemfarmern zu vertreiben.
Wie ich schon in einem meiner Vorposts erwähnt habe, gibt es auch Spieler, die mit Instanzruns ebenfalls Gold verdienen (Embleme farmen, Juwelen kaufen, schleifen und wieder verkaufen). Warum sollte man sich davon nicht sein Scheibchen abschneiden und ebenfalls damit Gold machen?!

Dabei ist Gold seit WotLK ohnehin kein Thema mehr. Jeder kann mit ein paar Tagesquests oder durch erfolgreiche, schnelle Dungeons innerhalb kürzester Zeit einiges an Gold zusammenfarmen. Was sind da schon 10-20G pro Dungeon oder 100G pro Raid.
Ich selbst bin nicht gierig. Wenn ich lese, dass Payed-Player sich für eine Hero 500-1000G verlangen, dann zweifel ich wirklich daran, dass viele Kunden diesen Dienst in Anspruch nehmen. Die Erwartungshaltung ist da einfach zu groß.
Aber für ein paar Gold, das man locker in dieser einen Instanz zusammen bekommt - tja, warum nicht. So eine Dungeon wirft ja auch noch ein paar Gold ab (Bosskills, greenix und randomdrops).

Speziell einen guten Tank zu spielen erfordert eben mehr als einfach nur als DD mit AoE um sich zu werfen.
Während sich die Heiler teilweise schon in normalen Heros zu Tode langweilen und DDs wild pullend alles adden nur um noch ein Quäntchen mehr Zeit heraus zu spielen hat man als Tank immer noch die größte Verantwortung in einer Gruppe. Fehler werden grundsätzlich nicht verziehen und das überhaupt noch Tanks irgendwelche Heros / Ausstatter- und Farmraids leiten ist bei diesem Instanzchaos ohnehin schon ein Wunder.

Bedenklich wäre es nur, wenn man echtes Geld verlangen würde was aber in diesem Fall nicht zutrifft.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Potpotom (15. Januar 2010)

Lasst uns doch mal anders an die Sache herrangehen...

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, was ordentliche Items beim craften oder aus dem AH kosten - wenn du das gleiche Geld in einen Raid deiner Wahl steckst ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl relativ hoch, dass du dort auch Top-Ausrüstungsgegenstände bekommst - günstiger und womöglich noch ein Setteil. Alle Items die er nicht anziehen kann bringen dann auch nochmal Gold für ihn... also ich denke, dass ist durchaus eine schnelle und günstige Alternative. Vorrausgesetzt, er ist Plündermeister und darf den Loot dann auch tatsâchlich behalten - so wars bei uns zumindest immer.

Who cares? Beide Seiten gewinnen doch dabei.


----------



## Maruh (15. Januar 2010)

1. Solange ich meinen Körper anbiete, um an meinen protodrachen zu kommen, ist es keine Prostitution, solange ist es eine Dienstleistung. Söldnertum kann man es eigentlich auch nicht nennen, da ich nicht mein leben anbiete. Aber da wir ja in einer virtuellen Welt mit virtuellen lebewesen "kämpfen und sterben", kann sicherlich von virtuellem Söldnertum die rede sein. virtuelle prostitution...erm, dafür müsstet ihr schon zu Second Life gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Dienstleistungen solcher Art sind also unter der Würde? jeder solel sich seinen kram selbst zusammenarbeiten? ja, wo ist diese grenze denn gezogen, wer von uns namentlich genannt definiert die Grenze, wo aus spielgerechter Dienstleistung wie "biete meine Ingifertigkeiten an, TG 20G" dann doch "verwerfliches nuttentum" wird? Wer definiert diese grenze? Gehen wir das ganze doch mal durch:

Es geht um Instanzen-zieherei. Ich führe das mal aus sicht der Allianz aus:

Todesmine ziehen gegen Gold = erlaubt, beschwert sich niemand
Verlies ziehen gegen Gold= erlaubt, beschwert sich niemand
Gnomeregan ziehen gegen Gold = erlaubt, beschwert sich niemand
Kloster ziehen gegen Gold = erlaubt, beschwert sich niemand
Stratholme, Scholomance, BRT ziehen gegen Gold = erlaubt, beschwert sich niemand
-> wir sind nun bei erlaubtem ziehen bis lvl 60 inis, mal schauen, wie das nun mit der Scherbenwelt ist.

Ist es erlaubt, gegen Gold die Instanzen der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel zu ziehen, oder ist das schon nutterei?
Wenn es erlaubt ist, gut, gehen wir in die Wälder von Terrokar, mal sehen, ob ihr da nun noch erlaubt oder ob das schon frivol ist.
Wenn es dreist eurer ansicht nach ist, Bollwerk und Co zu ziehen, dann sagt mir doch bitte mal, warum?

Und so geht es weiter, durch den Nethersturm und Auchindon, bis wir nun endlich in WotlK-Inis ankommen.

Ab jetzt wird es wohl UNVERSCHÄMT und ERBÄRMLICH, genau das zu tun, was man in der alten Welt und der Scherbenwelt noch als erlaubt auswertet? Warum? Oder reden wir nun von Schlachtzuginstanzen? Ach, wir machen es uns heute wieder einfach. Nehmen wir euch doch auch mal da den Wind aus den Segeln:

Ist es erlaubt, den geschmolzenen Kern zu ziehen? schliesslich gibt es etliche Spieler, die erst nach BC release zu WoW kamen und zu wenig Spieler finden, um sich MC oder andre alte inis mal anzugucken. Sind alles versageer in euren Augen, wenn sie - ähnlich den Inis- bereit sind, auch Gold hinzulegen, wenn jemand mit ihnen da durchläuft? Naja, soviel zur Toleranz.
Naja, MC wird sicher noch erlaubt sein, der Pechschwingenhort ist der erste kontakt mit benötigtem Hirnschmalz, selbst für 80er. Aber ab hier wird es doch sicher nun verboten sein für den casual, gold hinzulegen, damit leute mit ihm durchgehen? immernoch nicht? aber dann wäre doch AQ nun der Moment, wo wir sagen: das ist ein NOGO für Södlnertum! 
oder nun auch noch nicht? Ja, dann sagt, wo ist die Grenze? Erst bei BT? Oder gilt auch hier die magische Grenze der "aktuellen Erweiterung"?

3. Man weiss nichtmal, was ihr daran anprangert. Leute bezahlen gesammeltes Gold dafür, das irgendwer seine Zeit und seine Fertigkeiten, Erfahrung zur Verfügung stellt (Die höhe spielt dabei erstmal keine ROlle, denn Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen die Höhe, das sollte jeder WoW Spieler mittlerweile durchs AH gerafft haben). 
Söldnertum ist genauso ein BERUF wie die Implementierten Berufe. Nur das für diesen BERUF keine speziellen Fertigkeiten ausser eben Erfahrung, Zeit und Equipment benötigt werden. 
Ihr findet es also richtig, einen Söldner zu denunzieren, weil er Geld für seinen Zeiteinsatz verlangt. Aber der Magier da drüben, der euch für 1G ein Portal nach Dalaran macht, der ist super. Wobei beide eigentlch nur Geld für ein wenig Zeiteinsatz verlangen. Der Magier halt 1G für 30 sekunden, der tank halt 500g für ne stunde. omg, was ist der tank nur für ein unverschämter mistkerl. 
Also hat der magier, wenn er jetzt 120 portale gemacht hat, eine höhere wertstellung als der tank, obwohl beide 1 stunde ihrer spielzeit für dienstleistung an anderen verschwendet hat.
bescheuert

4. "man soll sich seinen kram selbst erarbeiten". Gut, dann sollte auch das AH rausgenommen werden aus dem Spiel. Soll jeder gefälligst sich weitere Chars hochspielen und die nicht abgedeckten Berufe selbst abdecken. Wir rennen am tage hundertmal ins AH, um mit GOLD die sachen zu kaufen, die wir selbst zu FAUL sind, selbst zu erarbeiten. klingelts?

5. Ich selbst habe nicht die zeit, mir ne imbagilde zu suchen, die im content gut vorankommt. Es gibt viele spieler, die in gilden sitzen, die sie aus gesellschaftlichen gründen nicht verlassen wollen und werden (freunde, familienmitglieder, etc). Nur oft genug fehlt eben genau dieser 9. und 10. mann für ini XY. genau deswegen gibts ja mehr 10er inis statt 25er und 40er inis. und jettz hat man die möglichkeit, erfahrene leute anzumieten für eben solche fälle, wo der eigene gildentank halt off ist. dafür gibts doch auch gildenkontos und banken. da düpelt zumeist ne menge gold sinnlos rum. vorteil des mietens: wenn das ein tank einer bekannteren gilde ist, dann kann man sich seiner erfahrungen sicher sein und man kommt im content voran, weil man keinen andren hallodri nehmen muss, der entweder:

- selbst den contentstand der eigenen gilde noch nicht erreicht hat.
oder
- mit dem team nicht harmoniert

ein söldner, der solche preise ausschreibt für seine dienste, grade als tank oder heiler, der MUSS sich schon sicher sein,d as er in so ziemlich 90%aller kundengruppen mit diesen harmoniert und sich dieser anpassen kann. sonst ist er sein gold nicht wert und wird binnen 48 stunden auf dem server seinen "söldnerjob" los sein (stichwort dalaranchat, schlechte arbeit spricht sich arg schnell herum)

6.
ICH habe andere ziele in WoW wie der grossteil: ich will nicht unbedingt im content vorne stehen, aber ich hätte schon auch gern dies und jenes tier oder item. oder ich will einfach die ini sehen. oder diesen oder jenen erfolg haben. muss ich deswegen erst zum PG werden, damit ich im content klarkomme, nur um meine ziele zu erreichen? bei den heutigen voraussetzungen wie Itemlvl-pflichten, instanzhetzerei und Wenn-wir-nur-einmal-wipen-werde-ich-sofort-die-ini-leaven-geschichtchen un sonstigem schmarrn, den wir bei release von Woltk nicht gebraucht haben, wäre ich nun erstmal 2 montae hardcvorezocken damit beschäftigt, diese voraussetzungen aufzuarbeiten. ja, danke :/
und was mach ich in der zeit mit meinen 60k gold, die sich so anhäufen, weil mein eigentlicher spass im farmen und auffüllen der gildenbank liegt? aha, da war er wieder, der gesellschaftliche massenzwang und leistungsdruck:
"DU hast gefälligst SO zu funktionieren wie wir alle und wenn du das nicht tust, bist du ein versager!" - hmz, *hust* Enke *hust*

Ich farme gerne und ich fühle mich dadurch als sehr wichtiges mitglied meines teams, meiner gilde. Daran habe ICH spass. Stundenlang dieselben farmrouten abzufliegen, nebenher nach der kleinen zu schauen und halt nebenher im TS zu labern. und weil ich deswegen meine Erfolge mit dem mir mittlerweile massigen Gold zusammenkaufen würde - denn: ich habe NICHT die stunden zeit und vor allem nicht immer DANN, wenn die gildenraids termingerecht genau anstehen, um Ulduar zu erstreiten und letzlich auch zu schaffen. 
Und deswegen bin ich in euren augen also ein Versager, weil ich mir meinen Ulduar-Erfolg nicht erkämpfe (was aus zeitlichen gründne nicht mal möglich wäre), sondern durch Gold "erkaufe" (1 Samstag, 4 std, sehr gute sldnergilde, erfolgschance sehr hoch, gute ausbeute)


Ausserdem, Gold wird immer unwichtiger, je mehr neuer Inhalt kommt. Natürlich sind solche hohen preise dann berechtigt, denn was sind schon 60k gold, wenn man durch Dailys und sonstigem ferz das gold eh nachgeworfen bekommt? In zeiten BCs warne 60k Gold wesentlich mehr als heute. und wenn Catalysm kommt, sind 6k gold peanuts...aber wichtig für jene gilden, um dann wieder die neuen Inzen möglichst erfolgreich und früh zu meistern.

Wisst ihr, da spricht irgendwie eher der Neid oder aber das übliche Phänomen der "alten garde", die eh immer schimpft, das das spiel immer einfacher gemacht wird. Ihr habt ja schliesslich alles hart erkämpft und mittlerweile gibts alles ja nachgeworfen.

Danke liebe Leistungsgesellschaft =)
Und das nennt ihr dann "Spiel".


Ich finds arg vermesse, Inquisitorisch, wie ein TABUTHEMA behandelnd, wenn die Community gleich mal mit dem "prostitutionsfinger" auf solche Spieler und Gilden zeigt. Das ist in unsren heutigen tagen ein Armutszeugnis.

======================
und noch was:

Ich bin ebenfalls so ein Söldner. Ich biete meine zeit dafür an, anderen Gilden oder Spielern die materialien für ihre Raids zusammenzusammeln. Bufffood, Rufitems (zb kriegsperlen aus nagrand), Fläschchen, Erze und berufsmaterialien. Weil ich das zeugs auch nicht immer ins AH tragen will und meine Fächer, Twinks überlaufen. Da verschwende ich ebenfalls meine Zeit für andere. Das erspart andren Spielern und Gilden die Arbeit und bringt mir hier und da nochmal ein wenig Gold ein. Vor allem aber auch Platz.

Denn ich bin leidenschaftlicher Farmer und damit ein aussätziger.


----------



## disco_0711 (15. Januar 2010)

wundert mich das erst jetzt solche Arten von geldmacherei entsteht. Ich kenne das noch aus meiner Zeit aus D2: "Ziehe durch alle drei Schwierigkeitsgrade für xy Gold".

Im Prinzip, da es ja nicht um echtes Geld wie bei ebay (Leveln für Euro) geht, könnte man es sogar RP technisch einbauen. "Harter Kriegersöldner bietet seine Dienste gegen Gold und etwas zu Essen an". Warum nicht... Angenommen man hat keine Gilde/FL dafür aber 8 Twinks die ein Haufen Gold erfarmen. Nun will man zB mal Zul Aman oder Sonnenbrunnenplateau besuchen, findet aber keine Gruppe. Man mietet sich dann einfach die fehlenden Personen, und gut ist...


----------



## Lailurya (15. Januar 2010)

@ Matuh (Ich will den unnötig langen Beitrag jetzt nicht unbedingt zitieren)

Ich stimme dir insofern zu, als das dies sicher nicht als Prostitution empfunden werden darf.
Nur geht es bei WoW auch für viele um den Wettbewerb Spieler gegen Spieler, welcher dem Spiel auch seinen Reiz gibt.

Voranschreiten, neue Ausrüstung finden, seine Berufe erhöhen. Damit dieser Wettbewerb fair bleibt müssen die Anforderungen für alle Spieler die selben sein.
Wenn nun einige Spieler sich für Gold durch Instanzen ziehen lassen finde ich das auch nicht weiter tragisch, denn das Gold mussten sie selbst zuvor sammeln.
Problematisch wird es dabei erst, wenn das Gold mit realen Mitteln, zB. über Ebay erworben wurde, was ja heutzutage nicht selten ist.
Dadurch herrschen ungleiche Verhältnisse.


----------



## Creciente (15. Januar 2010)

Lailurya schrieb:


> Problematisch wird es dabei erst, wenn das Gold mit realen Mitteln, zB. über Ebay erworben wurde, was ja heutzutage nicht selten ist.
> Dadurch herrschen ungleiche Verhältnisse.



Das ist dann aber eher ein generelles Problem und hat nichts damit zu tun ob sich Spieler nun mieten lassen.
Es ist ein Augenscheinargument, denn ich kann genauso 10k Gold kaufen und mir damit meine Raids finanzieren.
Damit ist das "Ungleichgewicht" nicht gegeben.

In WoW gibt es keinen spielerischen Wettbewerb. Topgilden erforschen den neusten Content und beissen sich durch. Nicht wenige davon investieren übrigens gekauftes Gold um die Zeit, die sie haben nicht mit "farmen" verbringen zu müssen.
Jeder spieler spielt WoW auf seine Weise. Es geht gar nicht darum zuerst irgendwelche Erfolge zu machen, einen bestimmten Content gesehen zu haben sondern darum seine Spielzeit so angenehm wie möglich zu verbringen.
Einige haben vielleicht das "Entdecker-Gen" und wollen überall die ersten sein.
Andere haben viel Zeit und erarbeiten sich ganz in Ruhe ihre persönlichen Erfolge.
Wieder Andere gehen enorm viel farmen, spielen WoW eher als eine Art Wirtschaftsimulator.
Ganz anderes Klienté hat Spass daran alle Klassen zu spielen und auf ein gewisses Niveau zu bringen.

Durch den Druck und die Anforderung nur noch als Superheld in irgendwelche Instanzen oder Raids mitgenommen zu werden lassen sich viele dazu hinreissen immer besser werden zu wollen um den Anschluss nicht zu verpassen. Genau diesen Umstand macht sich die Wirtschaft in WoW zunutze und bietet in Hülle und Fülle Material im AH oder Dienstleistungen wie Payed-Dungeons an.
Von diesen Umstand leben natürlich auch die Goldseller.

Bricht man alles auf eine einzige Aussage runter, kann man nur feststellen, dass die Spielerschaft, durch ihre Anforderungen, die entsprechende Nachfrage an allem was sie gleichzeitig bemägeln zu verantworten hat.

Gruß Cre


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Also sowas kenn ich nur von damals, bevor WotLK kam, als bei uns aufm Server die TopGilden sich dafür bezahlen ließen (in der Regel 5k Gold), Leute durch ZG (oder ZA? kein plan xD) zu ziehen und denen den Amani-Kriegsbären zu geben, bevor der rausgepatcht werden würde... Aber das...lol. xD
> Wer sowas in Anspruch nimmt, is imo ziemlich arm.
> Und als ob Gearscore was aussagen würde. xD


na ja arm eher nit bei uns hat der bär 15k gekostet und da musste man sich schon en bisken anstrengen zu bc zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raema (15. Januar 2010)

Ich muss gestehen, ich habe diesen "Service" mit meiner 10er Gruppe selbst schon angeboten. Es gibt einfach viele Leute, die mit ihrer Gilde nicht ganz so erfolgreich sind, und dann z.B. den Protodrachen aus Ulduar auf andere Art und Weise beschaffen wollen.
Wir haben, nachdem wir die nötigen Achievements soweit "geübt" haben, dass die mit 9 Leuten locker machbar sind, den Protodrachen für 10k Gold verkauft. Und ich finde für einen ganzen Abend, den es dauert um alle nötigen Achievements zu machen sind diese 10k Gold angemessen. Man muss schließlich auch bedenken, dass am Ende quasi 9 Leute von dem Gold bezahlt werden müssen für ihre Zeit die sie aufgewendet haben, um den Content noch einmal zu clearen. Und vor allem so Achievements wie "Eisenzwerg gut durch" bei Razorscale dauern dann doch schon ne Zeit. Und man riskiert auch immer wieder, dass der mitgenommene Spieler keinerlei Erfahrung in der Instanz hat, und dann vielleicht einen Wipe verursacht (Yogg-Saron Wolken triggern zum Beispiel).
Sobald die Ankündigung kommt, dass der Protodrache nichtmehr erhältlich sein wird, werden vermutlich viele Spieler noch mehr dafür zahlen, um ihn noch zu bekommen.


----------



## trolldich (15. Januar 2010)

als ob das was neues währe 
ubrs aufschlissen bis zu 20G
MC für jedes teil wen es droppte splitter + x gold
oder arena S3 durch teamkauf


----------



## Dranay (15. Januar 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich, wers braucht bitte.

Ich kann drauf verzichten und werd den "Service" auch nicht benutzen.


----------



## Rhondara (16. Januar 2010)

Der nächste Schritt ist doch absehbar:

Heutzutage verkaufen Fußballvereine Spieler quer durch Europa und die Welt für etliche Millionen Euro Ablöse und machen dann in der Champions League eine immerhin passable Figur. 

Das wär dochmal ein Anreiz für World of Warcraft. Kaufst Dir Gold bei ebay, gründest´ne Gilde, kaufst Dir´n paar Topspieler ein und schimpfst den Verein dann "Raidgilde".


Es ist nichts so schräg, daß es nicht schon längst irgendwo anders erfunden wurde.

Ob man diese Entwicklung nun positiv, oder negativ bewertet ist einerlei. Aufhalten lässt sie sich nicht. Man kann nur entscheiden, ob man mitmacht, oder sich dem verweigert und einfach wie gehabt weiterspielt.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (16. Januar 2010)

Schön das sie sich als H*** ausgeben aber niemand ist ja gezwungen die zu mieten ...
Auf unserem Server gibt es schon das die Gilde für 10k Gold Algalon killt, oder für 15k Gold den rostigen Protodrachen!


----------



## Ch4zer (16. Januar 2010)

Also warum sollte mans nicht machen? Wenn man eh kein Equip mehr braucht kann man die ID ja irgendwie verbraten. Und nicht Wenigen kommt es zu Gute wenn man zB mit seiner eigenen Lowgilde was nicht gebacken bekommt und dann schnell den besten Holypala des Realms zur Verfügung hat usw.

Wir haben zu Naxx und Uldu Zeiten die ID unserer 10er Stammgrp verkauft. Ein fremder Spieler konnte für 15.000 Gold mitkommen, hat das Equip bekommen das er wollte und nebenbei noch die 310% Drachen sowie Algalonachievment.

Gabs doch zu ZA Zeiten auch: ID für Timedrun vermieten und derjenige der bezahlt bekommt den Kriegsbär der Armani.

Für viele Spieler ist es nunmal auf Grund des Equips, des Könnens oder der Verbindungen (Raids bauen usw.) unmöglich an solche Achievments und Mounts ranzukommen. Und dadurch gibt man jede Woche einem die Chance etwas zu bekommen, was er sonst nie geschafft hätte. Ganz zu Schweigen von dem Zeitaufwand, mit einer uneingespielten Gruppe Randoms die HMs zu machen.

Wir wollten halt raiden, da wir das ohne Probleme auch zu 9t geschafft haben liegts doch nahe nebenbei was dran zu verdienen wenn man selbst nix mehr braucht.
Wenn du nen Haus gebaut haben willst beauftragt der Hobbyhandwerker ne Baufirma, wenn man die HMs haben will ohne ne Grp zu haben die es schafft geht man halt mit ner Topgilde die die ID verkauft.

Gruss Chazer


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (16. Januar 2010)

Gutes Geschäft, was soll man sonst da zu sagen?


----------



## Servon (16. Januar 2010)

Ihr seid nur neidisch das ihr euch das nicht leisten könnt!


----------



## Crosis (16. Januar 2010)

das gabs schon zu BC zeiten. kurz vor sunwell bzw wärend sunwell wurde es gemacht um die hohen repp+matkosten für die bosse reinzuholen. gilde zieht halt einen spieler durch ne inze(damals BT) und bekommt so gold um die raids zu finanzieren(es gibt halt gilden die flasks etc stellen, heutzutage weniger nötig glaub ich)

finds persönlich mit 1,5k pro stunde und 150g pro erklärung ein wenig teuer besonders weil die erklärung unter umständen auchnoch etwas zeit in anspruch nimmt sodass man für die nächste stunde blechen muss. aber finds auch gut grade für meinen dk würde ich es für shadowmourne in anspruch nehmen^^


----------



## dodrio (16. Januar 2010)

esox2 schrieb:


> prostitution!
> 
> 
> sorry wer unnötig gold ausgeben will??? hallo ich meine es spielen geniug leute gratis !!
> ...


----------



## dodrio (16. Januar 2010)

omg wie erbermlich !





<iframe src="http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-model-embed.xml?r=Taerar&cn=Ochondrius&rhtml=true" scrolling="no" height="588" width="321" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## P-bibi (16. Januar 2010)

Also wer da echt für bezahlt ist echt dumm.. Also ich brauchs definitiv nicht und werde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, mich bezahlen zu lassen.


----------



## KreuzAs2 (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn wenigstens die Preise human wären

Mit nem gerade hochgelevelten Erstcharakter kann man nicht mal eben 1500k zahlen. Da sind auch 500 schon sehr viel.

Im Preisrahmen bis 100 Gold und am besten mit Erklärung wie was in einer Ini oder Raid funktioniert ist schon toll, da man sonst wirklich in Randomgruppen Schwierigkeiten hat, wenn keiner weiß, wo es lang geht.

So long

KreuzAs2


Ich würde mich gern geistig mit euch duellieren - aber ich sehe ihr seid unbewaffnet


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. Januar 2010)

Also bei uns findet zur Zeit was besseres Statt dort werden Spieler vermietet die durch Lowlevelinstanzen ziehen Bezahlung wie folgt Stoffe u Loot (außer die der Gezogene brauchen kann) gehen an den der zieht, der Vermittler bekommt 5% vom Gold was nach Abzug der Repkosten überbleibt.

Ist nicht schlecht da DDler längere Wartezeiten für die Inis im Tool haben.


----------



## dooley (18. Januar 2010)

Bei uns im Chat tauchen immer wieder angeote auf wie "suche Tank Für rnd Hero zahle 100 g" 
Nun ich bin Tank und klar nehme ich die 100g mit, weil für mich ist es nen kleiner bonus und es macht für mich kein unterschied den mit zu nehmen oder allein mich im tool anzumelden da ich nie warten muss.
Klar könnt man jetzt sagen warum nimmste ihn nicht umsonst mit ? Antwort weil er mir 100g dafür zahlt.

Und das andere ding mit den raids ist eh alt das gabs schon zu classikzeit wo Topgilden T2 verkauft haben und es gab genug die das angebot angenommen haben


----------



## Gorb001 (18. Januar 2010)

Naja, wers mag.

Bei uns wird z.B. der "Rostige Protodrache" aus Ulduar zum Kauf angeboten. Oder ein Algalon-Kill.

Ich persönlich verzichte da lieber auf ein 310%-Mount, als daß ich mir immer sagen müsste: Das haste dir nur gekauft, nichtmal selbst geschafft du GIMP"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stubenhocker (16. Februar 2010)

ganz ehrlich. ich versteh euer problem nicht.

wenn ihr sagt, jemand prostituiert sich, weil er seine dienste anbietet, möchte ich hiermit sämtliche juwes, verzauberer, alchis und alle anderen berufler, die ihre dienste nich umsonst

anbieten, hiermit auch als prostituierte bezeichnen. sein wir mal ehrlich. spieler a will was, spieler b bietet das. warum sollte spieler b es umsonst überlassen? ich mein. ich würde auch

gerne das mir alle juwes die steine umsonst herstellen und mats am besten mitliefern. das is doch einfach nur dämlich. wer es brauch und das geld hat soll diese dienste annehmen. wer

nicht. lässts bleiben

um wieder um meine juwe beispiel zurück zu kommen (nichts gegen juwes. ich mag euch. hab ja auch selber einen mit 450/450 ^^), aber wer sich nix episches leisten kann holt sich was

blaues. man kauft was man brauch/will und sich leisten kann. 

ob das nun juwelen oder spielerdienst in inis sind ist doch egal


so. ready for flames ^^


----------



## Throgan (16. Februar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> ich finde es einfach arg... was kommt als nächstes? dass man vll auch eine "teilnahmegebühr" an den raidleader zahlen muss?



Das nennt man dann GoldDKP run^^


----------



## Duciducduc (16. Februar 2010)

das es jetzt noch ingame prostitution gibt is ja mal heftig xD, sowas hab ich noch nie gelesen


----------



## SARodiRIEL (16. Februar 2010)

Das der Kapitalismus jetzt sogar schon in virtuellen Fantasy-Welten einzug hält ist ein übles Zeichen unserer modernen Zeiten. Ich find das echt erbärmlich, nicht mal in dem einstigen Rückzugsgebiet "MMORPG" hat man seine Ruhe! Auf meinem Server wurde das betreten des Frostthrons für 3k Gold angeboten, das beste daran (zitat "Screenshots dürfen behalten werden". Es riecht dannach als müssen die verbliebenen vernünftigen Spieler auf solche Aktionen mit den Mitteln reagieren die dafür angemessen wären: Demonstrationen und soziale Unruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mk77 (16. Februar 2010)

nicht das ich das mache mich in wow zu verkaufen, aber man bekommt als tank hin und wieder schon mal ein angebot per /w einfach so

zB.: kommst mit als tank rndm hero, gibt tg und so ein müll...wenn ich die rndm hero noch machen muss, sag ich ich brauch kein tg und sonst wenn ich lust habe gehe ich einfach so mit ohne tg

mfg


----------



## Graustar (16. Februar 2010)

Jetzt jammern alle rum. Dabei gab es das damals schon das man sich den Bären kaufen konnte oder "Hand von Adal".


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (16. Februar 2010)

voll geil...

aber frägt sich ob die bezahlung vor oder nach dem raid passiert^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Juhuuuu ^^

*Rent-a-Rogue* ...

Handelschannel ich komme xD ...


----------



## Gerti (16. Februar 2010)

Gabs schon zu Classic und da hats keinen gestört. Und damals hat man sich, wenn man nur 30 Leute oder so zusammen bekam gefreut, wenn ne Topgilde 10 Spieler für gestellt hat. Bezahlung sah so aus, dass alle Items gedisst werden und die Nexuskristalle an die "Topgilde" gehen, wenn einer need hat und das Item nicht gedisst wird, muss trotzdem ein Nexuskristall gezahlt werden. Also quasi für jeden Dropp den man brauchte einen Nexuskristall zahlen. Wieso wird ~3-4 Jahre später aufeinmal über solache Leistungen gemeckert?


----------



## LukasKlinge (16. Februar 2010)

sollen sie halt machen was sie wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt ja auch zur zeit viele RENT A TANK 
wobei es mich nicht stört ob ich jetzt 20 minuten oder 5minuten auf inis warten muss...mach ich halt dailys oder erfolge xD


----------



## youngceaser (16. Februar 2010)

Die Marktwirtschaft funktioniert einfach so den wenn keiner das Angebot nutzen würde oder genutzt hat wird die gilde sehr schnell mit dem makro aufhören. Bin bis jetzt auch so ganz gut rnd rum gekommen natürlich sieht man nicht alles aber mir reicht das um mein gear etwas in stand zu halten und da stören mich auch keine Wipes solange es etwas voran geht


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Februar 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wer sagt mir das der möchtegern Goldverdiener nicht einfach alles von RP Guides etc. abliest?
> ...



Selbst wenn dem so is, wer zahlt is halt selber schuld und anscheinend auch selber zu blöd um nachzuschauen ^^


----------



## Allystix (16. Februar 2010)

Falls ich hier noch nichts geschrieben habe: Doofe Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leonardot1311 (16. Februar 2010)

Das machen die ganzen Arbeitslosen und Hartz4-Empfänger damit sie wenigstens auf ihrem WoW-Konto mal mehr als einen 3-stelligen Betrag haben, wenn es auf dem echten Konto schon nicht klappt !!


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Februar 2010)

Eine ähnliche Anfrage habe ich auch schon gelesen, allerdings nicht als Angebot, sondern da suchte jemand eine Gilde, die ihn zieht. Nach einigem hin und her Geflame in /2 sagte der Typ, er wolle den Server wechseln und wäre am Transfer-Goldcap. Nun wolle er sein Gold "sinnvoll" anlegen. Persönlich denke ich, es ist nah dran am Powerlevel-Service, aber im Gegensatz dazu vermutlich nicht verboten.


----------



## Einfaltspinsel (16. Februar 2010)

Ich weißt ja nicht wann du das gesehen hast. Aber wenn das am gleichen Tag war an dem du den thread eröffnet hast (13.01.10) muss ich sagen, dass GS 5k+ nix besonderes mehr ist. Auf destro läuft so gut wie jeder so rum. Gold verlangen sollte man meiner meinung nach erst ab 5,8-6k^^


----------



## Baelgun Kirara (16. Februar 2010)

Bisher ist mir auf meinem Server so etwas noch nicht im Handelchannel aufgefallen, womit ich aber nicht ausschließen möchte, dass es derartiges nicht auch auf meinem Server gibt.
Wenn ich es gelesen hätte, dann hätte ich wohl im ersten Augenblick darüber gelacht, denn wo keine Nachfrage ist, da ist auch kein Angebot. Ergo muss es Leute geben, die diese Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen. Und auch in meinen Augen ist es eine Dienstleistung.

Bei längerem Drübernachdenken muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Gedanken durch die Inanspruchnahme einer solchen Dienstleistung durchaus auch verlockend finden, den Preis allerdings weniger.

Mich ärgert es beispielsweise maßlos, dass meine Gilde aufgrund der vielen Bewegungslegastheniker (von denen ich mich noch nicht mal vollkommen ausschließen kann), es in mehr als einem Jahr nicht auf die Kette gekriegt hat Ulduar zu "clearen". (Ich hasse diese Anglismen.)

Ich hätte wahnsinnig gerne auch noch so manch andere Raid-Instanz "Clear".
Und wenn ich dafür wirklich nur ein bisschen virtuelles Geld ausgeben muss, dann würde ich zuschlagen, solange es meine Finanzen zulassen.

Dann bin ich vielleicht um ein paar Gold ärmer, habe aber meine Nerven geschont. 
Ich habe mehrfach 4 - 5 Stunden in ein und derselben Instanz verbracht und auf einem blöden Mob rumgeklopft, um dann im Endeffekt auch noch mit leeren Händen rauszugehen. Das ist frustrierend und da kann man den Spaß am Spiel verlieren.

Keiner spielt WoW weil die Pets zu knuddelig sind oder die Blümchen immer wieder so schön an der gleichen Stelle wachsen.
Ich spiele meine/n Charakter/e um ihn/sie weiterzuentwickeln und wenn ich dann nur 4 Stunden an Thaddius rumsterbe, weil immer ein Dödel beim Polaritäts-Wechsel rechts und links verwechselt, dann ist alles, was sich da weiterentwickelt mein Magengeschwür.


----------



## Idiocracy (16. Februar 2010)

Maruh schrieb:


> "DU hast gefälligst SO zu funktionieren wie wir alle und wenn du das nicht tust, bist du ein versager!" - *hmz, *hust* Enke *hust**



So, so ... Du warst also der Psychiater von Enke und weisst genau, was mit ihm nicht gestimmt hat? Mit so Äußerungen wär ich vorsichtig ...



Maruh schrieb:


> Ich biete meine zeit dafür an, anderen Gilden oder Spielern (...) Rufitems (zb kriegsperlen aus nagrand)



Wohl kaum:

Obsidiankriegsperlen



leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Das machen die ganzen Arbeitslosen und Hartz4-Empfänger damit sie wenigstens auf ihrem WoW-Konto mal mehr als einen 3-stelligen Betrag haben, wenn es auf dem echten Konto schon nicht klappt !!



Schwachsinn, einfach nur Schwachsinn. Immer diese leidigen "No Life-Hartz4-Arbeitslosen" Kommentare ...



Einfaltspinsel schrieb:


> Gold verlangen sollte man meiner meinung nach erst ab 5,8-6k^^



Und dann hast Du eine Garantie, dass der gewünschte Erfolg auch eintritt, wenn jemand mit dem GS rum läuft? Eher nicht, oder? GS sagt überhaupt nichts über den Spieler aus, solang er nicht fähig ist, dann auch eine weniger gut equippte Truppe zu "ziehen", statt nur in seiner Gilde mit gleich equippten Leuten mit zu gehen und dann nur mit zu schwimmen ...

Ich hab vor kurzem 150g Gold dafür gekriegt, dass ich einem Spieler und seiner Frau Karazhan aufschließe und im Schlachtzug bleibe, falls die Türe noch mal geöffnet werden muss. Das ganze Spielchen dauerte eine Stunde, in der Zwischenzeit hab ich gefarmt und bekam ohne Probleme das versprochene Gold in die Hand gedrückt. Ich musste sogar nicht noch mal nach Kara. Ich seh da nichts verwerfliches dran. Ich hätte auch sagen können: "Lass stecken, hab ich gern gemacht", aber wenn man mir 150g fürs nichts tun anbietet, nehm ich das gerne an. Jeder würde das machen. Und was sind schon heutzutage 150g. Eben, nichts.


----------



## rocksor (16. Februar 2010)

Das gibts schon länger, ist aber Prostitution und nen Armutszeugnis, wenn man sich solche Leute kauft. Im Inet gibts so tolle Guides zu den Bossen, unter anderem auch hier auf Buffed.de. Wenn man schlichtweg zu doof dafür ist, sich die Bosse über diese Guides selbst zu erklären ist das schon wirlich arm. Sowas gabs schon zu Classic, da wars eventuell noch verständlich. Aber jetzt? Die Bosse sind ja schon bei vielen Gilden auf Farmstatus, dementsprechend gibt es mehr Leute die Andere wiederum bilden können (Guides, Hilfestellungen durch Freunde 4free). 
Die Geschäftsidee an sich finde ich aber garnicht so schlecht. Die Gilde macht dadurch ordentlich Kohle und profitiert somit von der Doofheit der Anderen. Überhaupt gilt Doofheit = Profit; sind die Anderen grad nicht doof dann stell dich selbst doof (Bsp: Verona Pooth)


----------



## villain (16. Februar 2010)

Taurenkuuh schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Hab heute im Handelschat etwas ziemlich komisches, aber ernst gemeinstes gelesen:
> "Wir, Gilde [...], vermieten unsere Top Spieler (5k+ gearscore) für alle möglichen Raids. 150G für das Erklären der Bosse und 1,5k G pro Stunde"
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass sich jetzt auch schon spieler dafür bezahlen lassen, dass sie in einen raid mitgehen? Noch dazu für 1500G pro stunde...
> mfg




das ganze ist nicht neu. zu bc zeiten habe ich das erste mal davon gelesen/ gehört, dass gilden fremde leute gegen bezahlung mitnehmen und die dann dafür bestimmte bossdrops bekommen (wenn sie denn droppen). 

ansonsten: wo ein angebot ist, ist bestimmt auch eine nachfrage.

manch einer hat eben nicht viel zeit oder/ und keine lust, um dauernd zu raiden und neue sachen auszuprobieren, wo die gefahr eines wipes groß ist. diejenigen kaufen sich vielleicht gold bei goldselern oder handeln bzw. farmen sich reich. dann suchen sie sich topgilde, die sowas anbietet und kommen dann (eventuell) stressfreier an die gewünschten items als unser einer... 
wer weiß...

sollen sie von mir aus machen - jedem das seine.


----------



## bruderelfe (17. Februar 2010)

Das gabs bei uns auf dem server wohl auch mal da zog die top gilde bei uns wohl leute für mehre tausend gold durch ulduar

wer,s braucht!


----------



## Freakypriest (17. Februar 2010)

leonardot1311 schrieb:


> Das machen die ganzen Arbeitslosen und Hartz4-Empfänger damit sie wenigstens auf ihrem WoW-Konto mal mehr als einen 3-stelligen Betrag haben, wenn es auf dem echten Konto schon nicht klappt !!



Aber sonst gehts noch oder? 

Man sollte immer dran denken das man nie weis wer dahinter sitzt und sich dementsprechend benehmen.


----------



## Martok (17. Februar 2010)

Einige Poster sollten sich lieber mal einen Duden neben den PC legen (hihi).

Aber zurück zum Thema, für 1500Gold / Std. erwarte ich aber mehr wie einen Spieler; eine ganze Gruppe wäre angebrachter bei dem Preis.



PS: Der Duden ist ein Buch, welches nur korrekt geschriebene Wörter beinhaltet


----------



## Arosk (17. Februar 2010)

Arena Pushen gibt auch gut Geld. Bekomm im Durchschnitt 2k-4k für ein Waffenrating :>


----------



## Gradar94 (17. Februar 2010)

bei mir aufm realm gibts sowas des nennt sich "rent a tank". da lässt sich n tank dafür bezahlen, dass er mit ner grp heros abklappert. 15g für ne random und 30 für ne bestimmte is da so der normale tarif. ich finds persönlich schwachsinnig aber mein gott es gibt halt leute die eben keine lust haben 10 mins zu warten bis der dungeonfinder nen tank rangeschafft hat. ich spiel selber nen tank deswegen hab ich mit sowas keine probleme bin manchmal sogar echt versucht mich da auch ma anzubieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (17. Februar 2010)

Gradar94 schrieb:


> bin manchmal sogar echt versucht mich da auch ma anzubieten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, gibt bequemere Mittel und Wege um an Gold zu kommen, da muss ich nicht durch Heros laufen um andere zu "ziehen" ... Ich bin froh, dass ich die Instanzen mit meinem Tank hinter mir lassen kann, weil da eh nichts mehr droppt und es eh nur stupides abgefarme ist. Eben das, was ich so gar nicht schätze in der WoW und was andere hier auch nicht schätzen, es aber trotzdem praktizieren. Stichwort: ICC Ruf farmen ...

Allerdings kann ich Spieler verstehen, die über keinen Farmberuf verfügen und sich dann deshalb anbieten. Das gilt für Heiler und Tanks.


----------



## MaxMax0070 (17. Februar 2010)

Sowas gab es schon immer und wird es warscheinlich auch immer geben, ich sag nur das Stichwort "Söldner" ...
Und solange sie damit niemanden belästigen, sollen sie es ruhig weiterhin praktizieren.


----------



## tost7 (17. Februar 2010)

Also wir machen hin und wieder für rdms den Ulduar 10er Drake, das kostet dann 10-15k Gold für alle Hardmodes.


----------



## Raveneye (17. Februar 2010)

Spiegel TV macht bestimmt eine Reportage draus.

Dies ist das Leben des Peter S auf seinem Server auch bekannt als der Roxxorking.... Peter war jung und brauchte das Gold um seine Sucht Wow bezahlen zu können, anfangs waren es nur einfache Instanzen und ein paar schnelle Runs aber die Preise im AH wurden teurer und Peter musste  seinen Char schliesslich auch für 10 er Instanz verkaufen..... Ein Leben nach der ID , peter träumt von einer festen Stammgruppe oder einer Raidforce aber für ihn gibt es nur Randomgruppen und schlecht ausgerüstete Mitspieler in Instanzen, denn die Epics greifen die anderen ab die er durch die Instanzen ziehen muss....

Sehen sie nach der Werbung... Peter S in Gefahr , blizzard bringt den Kriegernerf wie wird es mit Peters Char weitergehen.


----------



## lordxanatos (17. Februar 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> Einige Poster sollten sich lieber mal einen Duden neben den PC legen (hihi).
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema, für 1500Gold / Std. erwarte ich aber mehr wie einen Spieler; eine ganze Gruppe wäre angebrachter bei dem Preis.
> 
> ...



ahahaha
1.5k/stunde/spieler ist vollkommen in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich würde dabei aber höher equippte leute erwarten, gs5k ist ein witz
und wenn man die 1.5k mal umrechnet kannste dir ja vorstellen warum son pdok25(50) run+loot, meist ausgenommen umhänge, 50k kostet
was eine gruppe mit 1.5k will ist mir ein rätsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (17. Februar 2010)

ich finde es völlig in ordnung. die brauchen sicherlich nichts mehr aus den raids. gibts sicherlich genug spieler welche nicht in top raidgilden sind und vieleicht gibts auch kleinere gilden welchen halt zum erfolgreichen raid ein paar spieler fehlen welche sie so kurzzeitig anwerben können. 
und wer so etwas ablehnt braucht es nicht nutzen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. Februar 2010)

Preis ist sicher in Ordnung wenn man es als Arbeitsleistung sieht und die auch einen guten Job machen und nicht vorzeitig leaven o.ä.


Frage mich nur erstens: wer solche Unterstützung heutzutage noch braucht und zweitens: was wollen die mit dem Gold? Sobald man Epic-Fliegen hat gibts fast nichts mehr wozu man größere Mengen ausgeben kann.


----------



## Shubunki (17. Februar 2010)

is doch latte.. die können anbieten, was sie wollen.. wer sich das leisten will.. bitteschön!.. ich finde da nix verwerfliches dran..


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Mondkin schrieb:


> naja was man so hört und sieht - die werden sicher wie doof coole machen mit^^



glaub eher da ist ganz schnell der Account weg^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2010)

Raveneye schrieb:


> Spiegel TV macht bestimmt eine Reportage draus.
> 
> Dies ist das Leben des Peter S auf seinem Server auch bekannt als der Roxxorking.... Peter war jung und brauchte das Gold um seine Sucht Wow bezahlen zu können, anfangs waren es nur einfache Instanzen und ein paar schnelle Runs aber die Preise im AH wurden teurer und Peter musste  seinen Char schliesslich auch für 10 er Instanz verkaufen..... Ein Leben nach der ID , peter träumt von einer festen Stammgruppe oder einer Raidforce aber für ihn gibt es nur Randomgruppen und schlecht ausgerüstete Mitspieler in Instanzen, denn die Epics greifen die anderen ab die er durch die Instanzen ziehen muss....
> 
> Sehen sie nach der Werbung... Peter S in Gefahr , blizzard bringt den Kriegernerf wie wird es mit Peters Char weitergehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nett geschrieben, aber da fehlt etwas "Gewuerz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noobydooby (17. Februar 2010)

hmm ich verkaufe meinen Tank auch!
Aber mit nur Heroequip verlange ich Reppkosten +50g/ Hero.
1500G/h ist viel viel zu viel auser es beinhaltet alle buffs für den Raid.
Anfangs war das vermieten meines Tanks nur Fun im /2 (das war vor den serverübergreifenden inis als noch brutalster Tankmangel herrschte)

Spilerische Dienstleistungen Spielerisch zu bezahlen ist für mich kein unding zumal man davon ausgehen kann das der gemietete Spieler auf ALLLES Loot passt selbst wen 20 BoE epics droppen sich selbst Bufft mit allem was möglich ist.

Seit BC gehe ich nur so sporadisch auf Raids doch ich kann aus erfahrung sagen das wen man sich lange an einem Boss die Zähne ausbeist "Frischblut" mit erfahrung und Gear der reinste cheat sein kann!

Ich vermute 1500g/h ist verhandlungssache und wäre bestenfalls für einen Ganzen Raidabend angebracht.

Das System ist nicht ganz neu bei uns auf dem Server kan man sich BOP Raiditems kaufen. Man wird angeflüstert geladen zum Boss geportet und stellt sich in ne ecke und hofft auf drops...
Und das schon seit ca 3 Jahren.


----------



## addyy09 (17. Februar 2010)

> das sind Idioten
> 
> ...
> 
> wiessen die nich das fiele Random suchen nach raids und co.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stsneh (17. Februar 2010)

Naja hab zwar au nen Tank...lass mich aba net bezahlen selbst gegen g bringt mich keiner in ne hc ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich find das sich vermieten eig. garnich so schlimm. Muss man ja nich machen wenn man nich will.

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten an Geld zu kommen un wer zu faul is um zu Farmen der macht halt sowas.

Wie die Söldner die Arbeiten ja au für den der mehr bezahlt un die sin ja aun keine "Prostituierte" wie manche hier sagen. 

Wenn ich sowas bei uns im /2 lese denk ich mir halt jedem das seine ich miet keinen aba wenn mal Not am Mann is is es für manche Raids halt ne Alternative.


----------



## Eddishar (17. Februar 2010)

Hm, ich mag mit der Meinung alleine sein, aber schlecht finde ich es nicht. Für unerfahrene Raids ist das vielleicht eine große Hilfe. Und mal ganz ehrlich ... ihr müßt das Angebot nicht annehmen. Die Gilde zu flamen fände ich viel ärmer ...

Ich würde die Typen aber nur nach Leistung bezahlen ... 150 Gold für eine Bosserklärung nur für eine 1A Erklärung. Gibt auch Leute, die können nix erklären, da will ich kein Gold für zahlen.


----------



## tuerlich (17. Februar 2010)

Solche Gilden sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes arm! Wer soviel Gold braucht, wiped meist selbst ziemlich häufig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Solche würd ich nicht mitnehmen. Btw ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich nicht nur Gilden, sonder auch immer mehr Tanks prostituieren! Da kommt im /2 dann: "ich habt keine lust, 15 mins auf eine random hero zu warten? ich als tank ermögliche euch eine wartezeit von 30 sekunden für den kleinen betrag von 20 gold" Was ist nur aus dem Game geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück kann noch jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er so einen bulls..t braucht, oder nicht...


----------



## Shadowforce2 (17. Februar 2010)

Mit nem GS von über 5k ist man ein Top-Spieler? Dann ist mein halber Server imba!


----------



## Ochjoh (17. Februar 2010)

keine einwände gegen das projekt, weil: jeden morgen steht ein trottel auf, du mußt ihn nur finden. in wow nicht, da kommen sie gelaufen. that´s america, makin´ money! sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen amerika?


----------



## Ochjoh (17. Februar 2010)

was die mit dem gold machen? das ist ne frage, an die gleichen leute, von denen sie gerade bezahlt wurden, wieder für echte euros verkaufen! was denn sonst? spitzen idee! kein accountsharing, keine goldfarmer, und was macht blizzard nun?


----------



## Lily:) (18. Februar 2010)

Die Leute, die ihre Chars auf Zeit "verkaufen", bekommen nicht nur Gold- sondern auch einen guten Ruf.
Was ist daran verkehrt?

Ihr seid doch alle Drama-Queens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nari14 (18. Februar 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Realm wird ab und an nen Tribut-Run mit Mount locked für den gezogenden angeboten und vor einigen Tagen wurde jmd. durch alle ulduar hm´s gezogen für 15k g.
lg Nari


----------



## Lpax (18. Februar 2010)

Völlig in Ordnung.

Das ist wie mit jedem anderen service auch....man kann ihn nutzen muss aber nicht.

Für kleine Gilden die nicht die passenden chars haben für bestimmte raids ist es nicht schlecht.



Für alle die das nicht gut finden bleibt die option es nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## Martok (18. Februar 2010)

Noobydooby schrieb:


> Spilerische Dienstleistungen Spielerisch zu bezahlen ist für mich kein unding zumal man davon ausgehen kann das der gemietete Spieler auf ALLLES Loot passt selbst wen 20 BoE epics droppen sich selbst Bufft mit allem was möglich ist.



solang man für's ziehen keine richtigen euronen verlangt finde ich das noch Akzeptabel


----------



## Hafuku (18. Februar 2010)

ich gehöre seit BC zu einer Gilde die das tut, wir vermieten komplette raids, Einzelne spieler, TS - support (den sogar auf fremden servern die im content nicht weit sind)

Es ist natürlich eine gute art gold zu machen... und genau die leute die so rum schrein wie "RAID HURE" sind meist die 1. die auf dieses angebot zurück kommen weil sie einen titel nie kriegen werden
weil sie keine imba roxxor raid gilde haben ect.
das einzige was wir nicht machen ... euch den hintern ab putzen und im handels channel spammen.
Es hat auch so irgendwann die runde gemacht das man uns einfach dadrauf an sprechen muss.
Zu dem bezahlen wir von diesem Gold unserre progress abende

also wir werden weiter


----------



## lordxanatos (18. Februar 2010)

eben, 1. pdok25(45/50) 50k gold, warum nicht?
50k ist ein witz, haste in 2 wochen zusammen
bedeutet, 2 wochen tollste 258er items+erfolg...
schneller als wirklich pdok raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem unterstützt man ja die großen gilden damit sie weiter groß werden können!


----------

